#ubuntu-tr 2010-12-06
<bsod1> 150 gb ntfs alanı disk utility'den ext4 yapmak için edit partition mı yapmalıyım format volume'mu?
<BrozaC> disk utility bilmiyorum
<BrozaC> ama ben olsam okadar büyük alanı ntfs tutardım
<bsod1> BrozaC: neden ntfs tutayım?
<BrozaC> depo olacak muhtemelen
<BrozaC> ntfs e her os ulaşır
<bsod1> BrozaC: bilgisayarımda bir tek ubuntu kurulu, o alan boş şu anda, başka os kullanmıyorum
<BrozaC> sen bilirsin
<bsod1> peki senin bildiğin yöntemlerle orayı ext4 yapabilir miyim
<elfonia> fat32 den ntfs ye dönüşüm gibi ntfs den ext4 e dönüşüm oluyor mu ki?
<bsod1> elfonia: disk utility'de var, ama tıklamaya çekindim şimdi
<elfonia> eğer olsaydı ben yapardım sanırsam geçen hafta aramıştım öyle bir şey.
<BrozaC> dönüşüm  varmıki
<bsod1> dönüşümden kasıt formatlamak
<BrozaC> formatsız
<elfonia> formatlamak değil benim ki
<BrozaC> fdisk /dev/sda
<BrozaC> t ye bas type deiştir
<BrozaC> m ile listeden linux u bul
<BrozaC> partition u deiştir
<BrozaC> kaydet çık
<BrozaC> mkfs ext4 ile formatla
<Kartagis> mencoder ile iPhone için mp4 çeviren var mı?
<Kartagis> yapan*
<zfmf> selam ahali
<varadero> Selam zfmf
<varadero> zfmf nasıl gidiyor
<zfmf> hic sorma
<zfmf> pazartesi pazartesinin hakkini veriyo :d
<zfmf> 8 de gelcektim 11 oldu saat anca geldim :d
<zfmf> hanim anahtarlari alip gitmis :d üstüne birde uyuya kalmisim :D
<zfmf> sende nasil gidiyo
<varadero> :)
<varadero> benim hergünüm pazartesi oldu zaten yahu
<varadero> hiç tadı tuzu yok
<varadero> iice gıcık oluyorum mesai ye
<zfmf> bende bir kac hafta önce öyleydi
<zfmf> hergün stress hergün stress
<zfmf> ama gecti gibi
<zfmf> yilbasina kadar biraz rahatim :d bi kac önemli update disinda bisi yok allahdan
<varadero> kağıt işlerinden bıktım
<Fatih_M> yukarıdaki oturan arabesk çalıyor, ben son ses tiesto
<Fatih_M> Fazıl Say kadar ileri gitmek istemiyorum da, dinliyorsan kendine dinle yahu
<Fatih_M> beni niye rahatsız ediyorsun :@
<zfmf> ne kagit isi var? docu filanmi
<zfmf> Fatih_M:  sende arabesk dinle iyidir arabaesk :D
<acemi> origami
<varadero> zfmf aylık raporlar sunumlar proje planları ve prosedürler
<Fatih_M> yok yahu işim olmaz bir kaç şarkı dışında :)
<varadero> %95 mesaim bunlar la geçiyor
<zfmf> aman hic sevmem :D
<varadero> %95 çok fazla
<zfmf> o gicik valla kolay gelsin
<Fatih_M> Logo'nun 10parmak diye bir programı var? Bilen var mı?
<varadero> %40 a kadar sorun yok
<varadero> Fatih_M ben biliyom
<Fatih_M> varadero, onu ubuntu ile nasıl çalıştırabilirim?
<Fatih_M> Onun kadar sağlam bir program göremedim,
<varadero> Fatih_M wine sorunsuz çalıştırıyor onu
<Fatih_M> sayesinde 10 parmak yazabiliyorum
<varadero> delphi ile yazılmış zaten
<varadero> ben 3 parmak yazıyorum , 7 si yedek :)
<Fatih_M> varadero, yok yahu bende ki setup'ın da problem var öyleyse
<Fatih_M> senin bahsettiğin de hangi tuşa basacağını felan gösterebiliyor mu?
<varadero> fail safe şimdi baktımda 5 ini kullanıyorum yahu  okadar da vahim deil
<varadero> evet gösteriyor
<varadero> güzel de sınavları var
<Fatih_M> evet evet çok güzel bir program
<varadero> titiz çalışmayla kesinlikle 10 parmak öğretir
<varadero> ama 1 ay fln irc felan girmiceksin
<Fatih_M> valla 10 parmağın 10'unu kullanıyorum da, sayı ve ascii kodları yazarken bozuluyor :)
<varadero> alışkanlıkları iice kazanmazsan bozuyor onlar
<Fatih_M> heheh
<varadero> valla benim 5 parmağıom yetiyor yeterince hızlı yazıyorum
<varadero> katip deilimki
<varadero> .d
<Fatih_M> dakika da 100 cümle yazıyordum hatırladığım
<varadero> 1997 mi 1998 miydi neydi ben onla kastığımda
<varadero> dk da 2 fıkra anlatırım
<Fatih_M> bende ki setup'ın da problem var
<Fatih_M> varadero, o sende ki setup'ı alabilirmiyiz :D
<varadero> 1998 deki setup sence duruyormudur bende :)
<Fatih_M> :D
<varadero> internette var onun download i
<varadero> http://www.indirdegel.com/down.asp?id=3184
<ubuntu-tr> Title: 10 Parmak indir, 10 Parmak yükle, 10 Parmak download (at www.indirdegel.com)
<varadero> yemek yiyeyim
<Fatih_M> kırık link
<Fatih_M> acemi, sen kaç parmak kullanıyorsun?
<acemi> 4-10 arasi degisiyor
<acemi> kuralli kullanmiyorum ama
<Fatih_M> asdf jklş'nin üzerinde duruyor parmaklarım kurallı kullanıyorum ben
<zfmf> cok chat et :d
<zfmf> alisirsin hizli yazmay
<zfmf> 10 parmak :d
<Fatih_M> okuldayken bir yandan programı anlatıp diğer yandan program yazıyordum değişik bakışlar üzerimde beliriyordu :)
<Fatih_M> zfmf, hızlı yazıyorum zaten ;)
<zfmf> 10 parmak ögrenmek icin en önemli program chat:D
<zfmf> durmadan ayni seyleri her kiza yazacagindan :d parmaklar cabuk alisiyo :d muahaha
<acemi> ben on parmak calisiyordum ama el sagligi icin sagliksiz birsey olduguna karar verip vazgectim
<zfmf> niye sagliksiz olsun ?
<slarikan> niye sağlıksızkine
<zfmf> ne biliyon anlat bize
<acemi> bilekte soruna neden oluyor
<slarikan> bende 10 parmak yazıyom
<zfmf> bende daha cok omuzda oluyodu ilk baslarda
<slarikan> ama f klavye
<slarikan> mesala şu an q klavye takılı ama ben f olarak ayarladım
<slarikan> ilk başlarda bilek yoruluyor
<slarikan> sonradan alışıyor yahu
<Fatih_M> http://abone.turk.net/devrimergin/onparmak.exe
<Fatih_M> hepsi buraya yönlendiriyor :/
<acemi> uygunsuz sekilde gucleniyormus bilek, o da eklemlerde sagliksiz baski yaratiyormus
<slarikan> hımm
<acemi> karpel tunel mi oyle bi adi var cikan sorunun
<slarikan> o tunel bilekte oluyordu sanırsam
<slarikan> bilezik gibi bileği saran bi kas varmış
<Fatih_M> bir yerden buldum onda da access denied. diyor ne iş bu yav :/
<Fatih_M> http://forum.ubuntu-tr.net/index.php/topic,5384.0.html
<ubuntu-tr> Title: F Klavye (at forum.ubuntu-tr.net)
<Fatih_M> http://www.interstenoturk.com/sereflistemiz.html
<ubuntu-tr> Title: Intersteno-Türk (at www.interstenoturk.com)
<Fatih_M> özellikle 2010'a bakın..
<Fatih_M> 10' da 6494 vuruş
<Fatih_M> !6494=600
<Fatih_M> !6494/600
<Fatih_M> saniyede: 10,816666667 vuruş
<Fatih_M> Q klavye ile 10 yapıyorum zaten :)
<acemi> ben vim ile 500 yapiyorum
<Fatih_M> :)
<Fatih_M> acemi, düşünce gücüyle çalışan bir apart geliştirip vim'e mi entegre ettin?
<Fatih_M> *aparat
<Fatih_M> acemi, http://www.interstenoturk.org/2011turkiye/ göster kendini o halde
<ubuntu-tr> Title: 2011 Türkiye İnternet Klavye Şampiyonası | İntersteno-Türk (at www.interstenoturk.org)
<acemi> show isi bana gore degil
<Fatih_M> vazgeçtim katılma zaten: Yazılımlarının, Microsoft Windows XP ve üstü sürümlerinin olması,
<Fatih_M> q ile
<Fatih_M> 1' da 204 vuruş yaptım
<Fatih_M> bayağı paslanmışım :)
<Fatih_M> hata oranı: %2.45
<zfmf> can sikintisi var herhalde :D
<Fatih_M> hımm 2. deneme
<Fatih_M> Dakikalık vuruş: 308
<Fatih_M> Hata oranı: %0.32
<Fatih_M> Derece: 258 :D
<varadero> sırf klavye vuruşu yarışımı bu ?
<Fatih_M> varadero, sanırım
<zfmf> http://www.facebook.com/about/profile profiller degismis :D
<ubuntu-tr> Title: Facebook Profili | Facebook (at www.facebook.com)
<varadero> tape library lerden nefret ediyorum
<zfmf> hehe geldimi senin tape ler :D
<varadero> geldi
<varadero> barcod lar gelmemiş
<varadero> etiket bekliyoruz
<varadero> gerçekten nefret ediyorum
<varadero> ve nefret ettiğin bişiyi öğrenmek çok zor
<digitaloktay> selam varadero
<digitaloktay> isler yolundami varadero ?
<varadero> yolunda sayılır
<varadero> sorun yok
<varadero> zevksiz iş çok
<Kartagis> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X38mhqf1zeE
<ubuntu-tr> Title: YouTube - Fight Fail - Worst Fight Scene Ever (at www.youtube.com)
<varadero> zevksiz iş çok
<varadero> lan
<varadero> son komut çıktı :)
<mozakca> Ubuntu son zamanlarda kararsızlaşmaya başladı
<mozakca> bunun sebebi ne olabilir? acemi
<acemi> nasil tesbit ettin
<mozakca> acemi: öncelikle bilgisayarım bundan önceleri hiç donmamıştı
<mozakca> fakat alakasız zamanlarda bilgisayar yavaşlıyor ve donup kalıyor
<mozakca> bilgisayarı kapatmadan da çözüm bulamıyorum
<mozakca> belki bu söylediğim çok değişken bir veri ama çekirdekle ilgili bir problem olabilir mi diye düşünüyorum.
<acemi> ne yapmaya basladiktan sonra donmaya basladi
<mozakca> önce derste müzik açtım sonra bilgisayarı beklemeye aldım
<mozakca> tekrar açtığımda üzerinde çalıştığım ofis belgesi üzerinde hiçbir şey yapamaz hale geldim
<acemi> paketlerde bir degisiklik yapmadan basladi ise donanim arizasidir muhtemelen
<mozakca> ama bilgisayarım yeni
<mozakca> görünen bariz bir arıza gözlemlemiyorum
<acemi> bu bilgisayarda daha onceden sorun cikarmiyorsa ve paketlerde birsey yapmadigin halde sorunlar cikmaya basladi ise donanimdir
<mozakca> ne olabilir örneğin?
<mozakca> işlemci, ekran kartı vb.
<acemi> islemci soguyamiyordur
<mozakca> teşekkür ederim
<ibrahim_> acemi: merhaba
<ibrahim_> acemi: squidgard   kurmak istiyorum  ancak
<ibrahim_> bu durumda   diğer  bilgisayarların  benim  bilgisayar  üzerinden mi internete  girmesi zorun lu  ?
<Kartagis> loglamak istiyorsan evet
<Fatih_M> selamlar
<mozakca> acemi: ubuntu ile debian arasında fark var mı
<acemi> var
<mozakca> peki bu farklar debian kullanmaya değecek farklar mı
<mozakca> acemi:
<acemi> kullanana bakar
<mozakca> daha önce kullandın mı
<acemi> ne kullandim mi
<mozakca> debian
<acemi> kullandim
<mozakca> sadece meraktan soruyorum
<mozakca> debian kullananlar sence neden debian kullanmak isterler?
<mozakca> sen kullandığın için sordum
<acemi> mukemmel oldugu icin
<mozakca> peki internetten kurulabilen sürümünü indirsem ve kursam acaba problem yaşar mıyım
<mozakca> artık bütün arkadaşlarıma linux tanıtımı yapıyor
<acemi> sana, ihtiyaclarina ve donanimina bagli
<mozakca> şu an ubuntu 10.10 kullanıyorum ve hiçbir problemim yok
<acemi> devam et oyleyse
<digitaloktay> evet calisam sistem bosuna bozma
<digitaloktay> sadece zaman harcarsin bosuna
<digitaloktay> onu denemek icin felan
<mozakca> anladım
<mozakca> openofis ilk açılışta neden bu kadar yavaş açılıyor? subay^^
<BrozaC> slm
#ubuntu-tr 2010-12-07
<zfmf> selam millet
<BrozaC> Slm
<elfonia> a.s
<zfmf> phplist disinda iyi bir email yollama script i bilen varmi?
<ZzZzZzzzzzzz> selam
<ZzZzZzzzzzzz> orada birileri var mı
<digitaloktay> buyur ZzZzZzzzzzzz
<ZzZzZzzzzzzz> rhythmbox'ta türkçe karakterler bozuk görünüyor
<ZzZzZzzzzzzz> bir çözümünüz var mı
<alicev> sa
<alicev> Disk identifier: 0x00000000
<alicev> Disk /dev/sdb doesn't contain a valid partition table
<alicev> kurtarilma ihtimali var mi
<Kartagis> ben linux'ta sadece /dev/sdb olarak gördüğümü windows'ta görmüştüm
<acemi> ne vardi icinde
<Kartagis> bir sürü belge
<acemi> alicev: seninkinin icinde ne vardi
<alicev> hatirlamiyorum
<alicev> usb stick
<alicev> cok onemli degildir ama
<acemi> lazim mi peki icindekiler
<alicev> hayir
<Kartagis> zfmf kendin yaz
<acemi> oyleyse formatla gitsin
<alicev> /dev/sdb: unrecognised disk label
<alicev> /dev/sdb: unrecognised disk label
<alicev> izin vermiyor
<alicev> win uzerindende denedim yemedi
<acemi> partitiın olusturmamissindir henuz
<acemi> sudo fdisk /dev/sdb
<acemi> yalniz sdb'Nin usb stick oldugundan emin degilsen yapma
<alicev> eminim
<alicev> n > p >
<alicev> enter enter yapiyorum
<acemi> once
<acemi> c
<acemi> u
<alicev> Command (m for help): c
<alicev> DOS Compatibility flag is not set
<acemi> c u p
<acemi> p'de gorunen ne
<alicev> Command (m for help): c
<alicev> DOS Compatibility flag is set
<alicev> Command (m for help): u
<alicev> Changing display/entry units to sectors
<acemi> c'ye 2. kez bastin
<acemi> eski haline getirdin
<alicev> tekrar deneyim
<acemi> dur
<acemi> sadece c
<acemi> sonra p
<alicev> Units = sectors of 1 * 512 = 512 bytes
<alicev> Disk identifier: 0x742c9391
<alicev>    Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
<alicev> /dev/sdb1              61     2044927     1022433+  83  Linux
<acemi> bunu sen mi olusturdun, var miydi
<alicev> ben olusturmus olabilirim
<alicev> az once olusturdum herhalde
<acemi> simdi girdiginde mi olusturdun, onceden mi vardi
<alicev> onceden end 20.. degildi
<alicev> simdi
<alicev> onceden 10.. li birseydi
<acemi> ext olmayacaksa type degistir
<alicev> fat yapiyorum
<alicev> fat12 suanda
<alicev> degisiklikleri kayit edeyim mi
<acemi> istedigin hali buysa, evet
<acemi> fat16 daha iyi ama
<acemi> 6
<alicev> sanirsam bir yerde hata yaptim.
<alicev> nasil becerdim bilmiyorum ya da usb bozuk
<alicev> w ile cikis yaptim
<acemi> fdisk -l yaptiginda sdb1 gorunuyor mu
<alicev> hayirt
<acemi> dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sdb   yapinca yaziyormus usb'ye
<acemi> yalniz icindekiler kesin gider
<acemi> dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sdb   yapinca yaziyor mu usb'ye
<acemi> root olarak
<alicev> http://pastebin.com/S6PtiM94
<ubuntu-tr> Title: Command (m for help): p Disk /dev/sdb: 1047 M (at pastebin.com)
<alicev> simdi dd yapiyorum
<acemi> 30 sn gectigi halde hata vermediyse usb stick saglamdir
<acemi> ctrl+c ile kesebilirsin o zaman
<alicev> hata vermedi
<alicev> fdisk i tekrar yapiyorum
<acemi> tmm
<alicev> c > u >n > p ..
<acemi> once p yapip baksaydin bi sey gorunuyor  mu
<alicev> gormedi
<alicev> c de yine olmadi ama ben devam ettim
<acemi> gormedi derken? parittion mi yo
<alicev> Command (m for help): c
<alicev> DOS Compatibility flag is not set
<alicev> Command (m for help): p
<alicev> Disk /dev/sdb: 1047 MB, 1047003136 bytes
<alicev> 33 heads, 61 sectors/track, 1015 cylinders, total 2044928 sectors
<alicev> Units = sectors of 1 * 512 = 512 bytes
<alicev> Disk identifier: 0xcfc1d8ef
<alicev>    Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
<acemi> tmm hersey normal
<alicev> ok
<alicev> :)
<acemi> n ile yeni bolum olusturabilirsin
<acemi> fat32 filan yap ama
<alicev> fat16 yaptim
<alicev> fdisk gormuyor ama
<alicev> http://pastebin.com/z1MGqcvW
<ubuntu-tr> Title: Hex code (type L to list codes): 1 Changed system (at pastebin.com)
<acemi> fdisk -ul  denesene bi
<acemi> fdisk -cul
<alicev> Units = sectors of 1 * 512 = 512 bytes
<alicev> Disk identifier: 0x00000000
<alicev> Disk /dev/sdb doesn't contain a valid partition table
<acemi> mount edilmis degil degil mi
<alicev> hayir
<acemi> mount | grep sdb   bos mu
<alicev> +
<alicev> evet
<acemi> Disk identifier: 0x00000000  gelmesi de ilginc
<acemi> fdisk goruyor halbuki
<alicev> ben oraya takildim , bozuk olmasi gibi birse sandim
<acemi> Disk identifier: 0xcfc1d8ef
<alicev> nette bakindim
<alicev> hexdump falan yazmislar
<alicev> windosta format cekemiyordu
<acemi> usb stickler bozulunca readonlu hale dondugunu duymustum ama sende rad de yok
<acemi> usb stickler bozulunca readonly hale dondugunu duymustum ama sende read de yok
<alicev> ben biraz daha zorlayim
<alicev> sagolasin
<alicev> sd 4:0:0:0: [sdb] Assuming drive cache: write through
<alicev>  sdb: unknown partition table
<alicev> ax@ax:~$
<alicev> bozulmus herhalde
<alicev> acma kapama dugmesi yoktu
<ibrahim_> acemi: merhaba
<acemi> slm
<ibrahim_> dansguardian    ve  squid    olduğunda  herkes   bu bilgisayar  üzerinden  internete   çıkacak herhalde  değil mi ?
<acemi> evet
<ibrahim_> hmm
<ibrahim_> o zaman  yine  open  dns    çözecek  galiba bizim  işimizi
<ibrahim_> :)
<acemi> adam istedigi dnsi kullanir
<acemi> sadece opendnse cikmaya izin vereceksin oyleyse
<ibrahim_> evet
<ibrahim_> veya vtunnel   ktunnel   gibi  bişilerde  kullanır  diyorsunuz
<acemi> https cikislarini keseceksin
<acemi> sadece izinli yerlere
<acemi> hosts dosyasina eklediklerini opendns engellemez yalniz
<ibrahim_> yok  bazı   sitelere
<ibrahim_> girilmesini önlemek istiyorum
<ibrahim_> doğrudur
<gezegenci> BrozaC: nasılsın ?
<birtan> arkadaşlar django ile ilgilenen var mı aramızda?
<genctelefon> slm
<BrozaC> slm
<okay_> Sa
<okay_> current application tıkladığımda pencreleri soralıyor ama sonra kaybolıyor nasıl düzeltirim ?
<okay_> *kayboluyor
<heartsmagic> iyi geceler
<BrozaC> sanada
#ubuntu-tr 2010-12-08
<Fatih_M> selamlar
<Fatih_M> havadaki soğuktan hdd'de etkilenmiş sanırım, 26 derece :)
<acemi_> makine balkonda mi
<digitaloktay_> benim hdd 22 derece suan
<digitaloktay_> ötekiside 29
<subay^^> kış a girdik, hadi hayırlı ugurlu olsun
<digitaloktay_> yazinda öyleydi aslinda
<subay^^> o zaman hakaten senin hdd lerde soğutucu destek var
<digitaloktay_> http://www.amazon.de/Western-Digital-WD20EARS-interne-Festplatte/dp/B002ZCXK0I bundan var
<subay^^> bu 29 derece mi
<digitaloktay_> hayir bu suan 22
<digitaloktay_> buda 29 http://www.amazon.de/Western-Digital-WD1002FAEX-interne-Festplatte/dp/B0036Q7MV0/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1291768395&sr=1-1
<digitaloktay_> ötekisi sata300 buda sata600
<subay^^> http://www.amazon.de/Western-Digital-WD1001FALS-interne-Festplatte/dp/B001C271MA/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1291768428&sr=1-1
<subay^^> bende bu var.. 37 derece lerde geziyo
<digitaloktay_> bu benimkide black edition
<subay^^> ne zaman aldın bunu
<digitaloktay_> 7 inci ayin ortasinda yeni cikmisti
<digitaloktay_> aynisi gtx 460 oda yeni cikmisti
<subay^^> baya sıcaklık düsüsü var
<subay^^> sen
<subay^^> bilgisayarın icinde hdd yakın yerde bir fan bulunduruyor musun
<digitaloktay_> 3 tane hdd var onun önünde bi fan var
<digitaloktay_> arkada 1 tane
<digitaloktay_> ve üst tarafda 2 tane 140mm fan ar
<subay^^> evet o fan durdugundaki sıcaklır bende demek ki
<subay^^> hdd önündeki fan ın fisini çek bi
<subay^^> sonra sıcaklıklara bakalım
<subay^^> bende fan yok
<subay^^> yaldır yaldır duruyo masanın ustunde hdd
<subay^^> hava akımına maruz kalmıyo
<digitaloktay_> http://www.review-base.de/images/Review-Bilder/Lancool-K62/7.jpg  bak buda üst tarafi
<digitaloktay_> hddler burda http://images.thecoolingshop.com/product_images/large/LANCOOL-DRAGON-LORD-PC-K62-RED-DRAGON2.jpg
<subay^^> tam o ust fanların altında guç kaynağı olmalıydı
<subay^^> nereye koymuşlar
<digitaloktay_> güc kaynagi en asagida
<digitaloktay_> sol tarafta
<subay^^> guzel tasarımolmuş
<subay^^> demek işlemci soğutmaya yarıcak
<subay^^> işlemcinin soğutucuda buyuktu bunun hatırlıyom
<digitaloktay_> http://www.amazon.de/noctua-NH-DH14-K%C3%BChler-Socket1156-1366/dp/B002VKVZ1A/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1291769260&sr=1-1
<subay^^> amd ne kullanıyosun
<digitaloktay_> phenom II x96 1090T
<digitaloktay_> x6**
<subay^^> bende amd işlemcili bir şey almak istiyorum
<subay^^> ama daha uygunundan
<subay^^> o kadar hızla işim olmuyo
<subay^^> işlemci board ve kasa lazım. bende 2 tane 1 db dual ram var. 800 mhz
<subay^^> db*gb
<digitaloktay_> suan hangi islemcin var
<subay^^> amd sempron 2 ghz
<subay^^> laptop
<digitaloktay_> ha laptop
<digitaloktay_> msi, gigabyte anakartlari iyi aslinda
<subay^^> iyilik önemlideğil ubuntu kuracam basımı ağrıtmasın
<subay^^> üzerindede kendi ekran kartı olsun
<subay^^> sanırım yenilerin hepsinde ekran kartı, ses kartı var
<digitaloktay_> asrock var onda geforce 7 olmali
<subay^^> oyun oynamıyoz bilgisayarda sadece internet
<subay^^> flashlar için bi etkisi olmayacaksa ekran kartının dahi önemi yok
<digitaloktay_> linuxda sorun yasama diye geforce
<subay^^> hmmm
<subay^^> işlemci ve board  tavsiyen nedir? asrock ne model olacak?
<digitaloktay_> ama ddr3 mü ramlarin ?
<subay^^> ddr2
<digitaloktay_> o zaman bunu Asrock K10N78D
<digitaloktay_> am2+
<subay^^> ama takas ederler onları ddr3 te de tavsiye edecen varsa onuda söle ki , takas ederlerse onu alayım
<subay^^> http://www.asrock.com/mb/overview.asp?Model=K10N78D
<ubuntu-tr> Title: ASRock > Products > K10N78D (at www.asrock.com)
<digitaloktay_> hm ddr3 olacaksa bunu al am3
<digitaloktay_> Asrock N68C-GS
<digitaloktay_> buna ddr2-800 de taka bilirsin
<digitaloktay_> 	DDR2-533, DDR2-667, DDR2-800, DDR2-1066, DDR3-800, DDR3-1066, DDR3-1333, DDR3-1600
<digitaloktay_> islemci bu http://www.alternate.de/html/product/CPU/AMD/Athlon_II_X2_240e/137074/?tn=HARDWARE&l1=Prozessoren+%28CPU%29&l2=Desktop&l3=Sockel+AM3
<ubuntu-tr> Title: ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - Prozessoren (CPU) - Desktop - Sockel AM3 - AMD Athlon II X2 240e (at www.alternate.de)
<digitaloktay_> 2 cekirdekli
<digitaloktay_> AMD Athlon II X2 240e
<digitaloktay_> en ucuzu ve 45 watt
<subay^^> oh super
<digitaloktay_> hem cok isinmaz ve hizli normal islerini görür
<subay^^> benimiçin önemli olan ubuntu kurayım sorun olmasın donanımda ve makina ucuz olsun .. internetten başka bişiyde kullanmyo babam
<digitaloktay_> ve birtane green harddisk alirsin yaninda veya kendi sata hddyi kullanirsin
<subay^^> eski makinada hdd var sata
<subay^^> http://www.asrock.com/mb/cpu.asp?Model=N68C-GS%20UCC
<ubuntu-tr> Title: ASRock > Products > N68C-GS UCC > CPU Support List (at www.asrock.com)
<subay^^> bu listede hangisi dedin işlemci
<subay^^> AD240EHDK23GM
<digitaloktay_> AM3 Athlon II X2 AD240EHDK23GM 45W Regor 2800MHz 2000MHz 1MB x2 N/A C3
<digitaloktay_> evet ^^
<digitaloktay_> ama dedigim gibi arastir fiyatlarini
<subay^^> hemen onun bir altındaki işlemciyle farkı ne
<digitaloktay_> c2 stepping
<subay^^> C2 C3
<subay^^> nedir o
<digitaloktay_> aslinda fark yok
<digitaloktay_> daha cok frekansini yükseltmek isteyenlerin isine yarar o
<subay^^> hmm
<subay^^> 3 çekirdekli işlemcileride var sanrım amd nin. ubuntuda problem oluyo mu?
<digitaloktay_> hayir bende 3 cekirdekli kullandim 6liyi almadan önce
<digitaloktay_> cok rahat calisiyordu
<subay^^> tamam
<digitaloktay_> sadece derledinmi birsey fark ediyordu
<subay^^> asrock bulamassam gigabyte mı bakıyım grforce ekran kartlı
<digitaloktay_> evet veya msi
<digitaloktay_> mside ucuz
<subay^^> tmm
<subay^^> teşekkür ediyorum
<digitaloktay_> benim islemcinin yenisi cikmis
<digitaloktay_> benimki 1090T
<digitaloktay_> 1100T cikmis
<digitaloktay_> arada 100 mhz oynuyor
<subay^^> onlar musteri kandırayım hikayeleri işte
<digitaloktay_> benimki normalde 3200 mhz ama turbo olunca 3600 oluyor, bu yenisinda 3300 normal ve turbo 3700
<digitaloktay_> ama istersem kendimde yaparim öyle
<subay^^> ben yarın bakıcam makine parçalarına
<subay^^> bulursam alırım hemen
<subay^^> iyi geceler diliyorum
<digitaloktay_> iyi geceler
<varadero> zfmf selam
<zfmf> varadero: sanada selam
<varadero> openvz çiftçinin dostu
<acemi> gelecek debian surumunden kaldirildi
<acemi> yani gelecekten sonraki gelecek
<acemi> weezy'den
<varadero> http://download.openvz.org/template/precreated/
<ubuntu-tr> Title: Index of /template/precreated (at download.openvz.org)
<varadero> bak ne gözel hazirlamis gencler
<acemi> debian ana depoda var zaten su an
<acemi> 7.0 da cikacak
<varadero> debian 7.0 mi
<varadero> ?
<acemi> evet
<acemi> yani 3 sene sonra cikacak olan
<varadero> çabuk çıkıyormuş :)
<varadero> şu an 5 yokmuydu
<varadero> ?
<acemi> su an 5 var. 3-4 ay gibi 6 cikacak
<Fatih_M> Jdownloader kullanan var mı?
<Fatih_M> http://jdownloader.org/tr/news/blog/x20101106-135631recaptcha-anticaptcha-method
<varadero> bisi kalmamis
<Fatih_M> niye windows'a varda linux'a yok yahu :/
<zfmf> Fatih_M:  var ben
<zfmf> hea wind de kullaniyom bende :d
<Fatih_M> :)
<Fatih_M> zfmf, işe yarıyor yeni eklenti?
<zfmf> yeni eklentimi var ki :D
<zfmf> linux icin crytload var
<zfmf> recapthca ise yeni eklendi
<zfmf> recaptcha zimbirtisini cözüyo
<Fatih_M> tamam işte
<Fatih_M> recaptcha'den bahsediyorum, çözebiliyor mu çözüyor mu :)
<Fatih_M> cryptload for linux kullanmadım hiç, windowsda kullanmıştım bir ara... ama modeme reset atma modülü jd'de daha iyi gibime geldi
<zfmf> valla cözermi bilmem denemedim cözer diyorlarsa cözüyordur herhal
<zfmf> ben sade rapid den indiriyoum
<zfmf> ordada üc bes arkadasla premium var
<zfmf> modeme reset gerekmiyo
<Fatih_M> jd modeme reset atıyorda, otomatik atmıyor :)
<Fatih_M> şu an 30 dak beklemede... bir ayar eksikliği var sanırım
<varadero> zfmf napiyon
<zfmf> hic sorma
<zfmf> pdf zimbirtilariyla urasiyom
<varadero> sordum bile
<varadero> :D
<zfmf> 1.4 versiyon yükseginde sorun yaratiyo zimbirti :D
<varadero> ehu :) convert fln ?
<zfmf> uye nin profili var dosyalari var baska uye indirmek istediginde hepsini bir pdf yapip zipleyip gönderiyoz
<zfmf> verison 1.4 den yüksekler de hata veriyo
<zfmf> baska bi sinif var 100 euro cuk :d
<varadero> üzücü bişi bu
<zfmf> onla oluyo tam onu aliyodum :d
<zfmf> gicik bisi
<varadero> php ile mi çeviriyorsunuz ?
<zfmf> evet
<varadero> perl le dene
<zfmf> yok usta site php ile yapili
<varadero> perl script çağırsa geriden olmuyormu
<zfmf> bi cok yerde islem yapiliyo zimbirtiyla
<varadero> illa native php mi olacak
<zfmf> öle
<varadero> gicikmiş
<varadero> benimde tape library sicti
<zfmf> hadi ya
<zfmf> noldu
<zfmf> hayirdir
<varadero> process leri, cancel ediyorum
<varadero> askida kaliyorlar
<varadero> gicik
<varadero> servisi restart edicem
<varadero> 7*24 backup devam ediyor :)
<varadero> gavur lara sorayim belki bilirler
<varadero> siz bana hiç yardım etmiyorsunuz zaten
<zfmf> :D
<zfmf> ben yardim ederims ana wordpress de :D
<varadero> tsm de yardım etsene yahu :)
<zfmf> ondada ederuk :D
<zfmf> ayip ettin
<varadero> ee napicam şimdi ?
<varadero> yeni volumleri ioslot da duruyor scratch yapıcam
<varadero> ama process ler askida kaliyor
<varadero> :)
<varadero> label libvol LIBRARY search=bulk labelsource=barcode checkin=scratch overwrite=yes
<varadero> diyorum
<varadero> siciyor
<zfmf> kapat eve git :D
<varadero> hmm
<varadero> iki bira atim hatta hiç sorun kalmasın kafamda
<varadero> :)
<genctelefon> slm
<varadero> çok yardımcı oldun
<varadero> :)
<genctelefon> pitivi kullanmasını bilen varmı
<zfmf> :d
<zfmf> ben bi tüttürem
<genctelefon> girişimi oluştur dedik 3 dk başladı 61 saat diyor
<zfmf> bu arada a.s
<alicev> mac var mi gunun?
<alicev> bugun*
<zfmf> sampiyonlar ligi var
<alicev> eyv.
<bsod1> arkadaşlar ubuntu'da xorg.conf diye bir dosya olmadığına göre, xrandr ile yaptığım değişiklikleri nasıl kalıcı yapabilirim?
<bsod1> arkadaşlar power management ekranında dizüstü bilgisyarlar için ekran kapatıldığında ne olması gerektiğini soran bir alan var, orda hiçbirşey olmama şıkkı yok, bunu nasıl ekleyebilirim acaba?
<bsod1> harici monitör kullanıyoırum ve dizüstü bilgisayarımın ekranını kapattığımda diğer ekran da gidiyor
<Fatih_M> selam
#ubuntu-tr 2010-12-09
<zfmf> gunaydin millet
<Kartagis> selam sana antonius
<varadero> günaydın
<stef_q> merhaba!
<stef_q> forumdan olan kullanıcı varmı ?
<stef_q> foruma giriş yapamıyorum.
<stef_q> kullanıcı adımı değiştirdim . şifre değiştirme maili gelmedi bana.
<stef_q> forumdan biri varsa lütfen stef_q için bu olayı modlara bildirin.
<stef_q> iyi günler!
<josefF> arkadaslar ubuntu kurdum linux diye
<josefF> hack ögrenmek istiyorum
<josefF> nerden baslayayim?
<zfmf> bosa urasma
<zfmf> baslicak biyer yok
<zfmf> linux bilgin?
<zfmf> programala bilgin? varmi
<josefF> VB.NET
<zfmf> ne hacklemek istiyon
<josefF> msn
<zfmf> unut
<zfmf> bos isler bunlar
<zfmf> msn sifresini kirmanin iki üc yolu var oda karsindakinin aptalligi sayesinde olur
<digitaloktay> msn server daha iyi olur acmak
<digitaloktay> ana sunucusunu
<josefF> hmm
<josefF> linux server zaten
<josefF> kurayim
<josefF> yol gösterin lütfen
<zfmf> :D
<josefF> face heklenir mi?
<josefF> o da olur
<zfmf> hacklenir dene gör :D
<josefF> nasil hakleyeyim
<zfmf> kolay
<zfmf> bilgisayar mühendisligi oku universitede , sonra nasili baslicani azcok ögrenirsin ;)
<zfmf> bos heves bu josefF
<zfmf> urasmaya degmez salla :D
<zfmf> almanyadanmisin sen :d
<zfmf> josef nerden geli :d
<josefF> göttingen
<zfmf> iyi orda uni var zaten :D
<digitaloktay> orda mesur sosis fabrikasi var
<zfmf> javascritp ci varmi
<zfmf> cins bi sorun var
<varadero> zfmf bu backup işlerinde gerçekten enfret ediyorum
<zfmf> :d bende ama daha cok javascriptten :D
<zfmf> noldu tape ler
<zfmf> olmimi hala
<varadero> tape ler den vazgeçtim
<varadero> cumartesi firmaya yaptırıcam tape leri
<varadero> akşama backup set çıkarmam gerekiyor
<varadero> senin bildiğinden de fazla bilmiyorum nasıl yapacağımı
<josefF> seks
<josefF> ben bilirim
<josefF> bana sor
<josefF> ben cikiyom
<josefF> öptüm
<zfmf> cikti bizim hakir :D
<varadero> cikar
<varadero> sinirimi atmam lazim napsam
<Fatih_M> ohh yılın ilk kestanesini...
<Fatih_M> ilk yediğim geçen senekilerin tadını vermedi :D
<Fatih_M> hddtemp ile gpu sıcaklığına nasıl bakabilirim?
<digitaloktay> hddtemp le olmaz
<digitaloktay> lm-sensors
<varadero> hdtemp hdd nin temp ine bakar
<varadero> :)
<Fatih_M> sadece sensors ile çekirdeğe bakabiliyorum
<Fatih_M> ama aynı sensors applet ile gpu'yu da görebiliyorum, konsol'da çıktısı nedir?
<digitaloktay> o zaman desteklemiyor ekran kartin
<digitaloktay> Fatih_M: sensors pastele bi
<Fatih_M> http://paste.ubuntu.com/541539/
<ubuntu-tr> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<digitaloktay> sudo sensors-detect
<digitaloktay> yeniden bi arasin
<Fatih_M> aradı
<subay^^> digitaloktay,
<subay^^> makineyi aldım. oldukca hızlı çalışıyor.
<digitaloktay> suan ondamisin ?=
<digitaloktay> re
<digitaloktay> subay^^
<stef_q> iyi akşamlar!
<stef_q> forumdan olan varmı acaba ?
<stef_q> foruma giriş yapamıyorum.
<stef_q> yetkili kişinin e-mail adresini bulamıyorum.
<digitaloktay> subay^^: ping
<asal> merhaba
<asal> 10.04'te bir ses karti problemi yasiyorum 4-5 gundur cozemedim.
<asal> netbook'un bir anda ses karti hardware olarak gorunmez oldu ve ses kesinlikle calismiyor
<asal> lspci -v karti gosteriyor ama aplay -l ses karti yok diyor
#ubuntu-tr 2010-12-10
<birtan> Arkadaşlar ubuntu da bir türlü bind9 u ayarlayamadım
<birtan> ubuntu server kurdum webmin yükledim
<birtan> ehcp yükledim herşeyi yükledim ama dışardan alan adı ile bağlanamıyorum bir türlü :(
<birtan> 48 saat e kadar bekle diyorlar
<birtan> :( çok değil mi ya
<varadero> değil
<zfmf> selammillet
<zfmf> http://www.kralfm.com.tr/ aciliyomu sizde bu sayfa?
<ubuntu-tr> Title: Kral FM - İlaç Gibi Radyo (at www.kralfm.com.tr)
<varadero> slm zfmf
<varadero> aciliyo guzel yapmışsın eline sağlık
<zfmf> ben yapmadim lo :D
<zfmf> bende niye acilmiyo zimbirti
<zfmf> radyo dinlicem acilmi
<zfmf> anonymouse da acamiyo hay anasini kaldik müziksiz :d
<zfmf> youtube takilam bare:d
<datalay> varadero daha oncede bahsetmistim elimde ip trunk özelliği olan 1 adet karel santral bulunuyor, yeni bir ofis daha acildi
<datalay> ichatlar icin analog telefonlar kullaniliyor, uzaktaki yeni ofise nasil bir donanim kurmaliyim ki oradaki analog telefonlar da
<datalay> merkez ofisteki ic hatlara erisebilsin
<datalay> SPA3102 1 Port FXO 1 Port FXS VoIP Gateway ( http://www.alpagut.com/default.aspx?pageID=18&PID=1074 )
<ubuntu-tr> Title: Linksys SPA3102 1 Port FXO 1 Port FXS VoIP Gateway (at www.alpagut.com)
<debiannoob> Arkadaşlar, demin xampp kurdum debian makineye..
<debiannoob> localhost yazınca sorun yok xampp geliyor ama..
<debiannoob> phpmyadminde hata geliyor..
<debiannoob> lampp servisini restart ediyorum.
<debiannoob> XAMPP: Starting MySQL... XAMPP: Couldn't start MySQL!
<debiannoob> diyor.
<debiannoob> biraz kurcaladım config.inc.php dosyasını düzenledim socketleri fln.
<debiannoob> Şimdi phpmyadmine giriyorum
<debiannoob> kullanıcı adı ve şifre soruyor ama altında da
<debiannoob> http://pastebin.com/6fshMgN6
<debiannoob> yazıyor
<ubuntu-tr> Title: phpMyAdmin yapılandırma dosyanızı okuyamadı! (at pastebin.com)
<debiannoob> subay^^ bi el at şuna bea.. :/
<zfmf> xaammp niye kurdun
<zfmf> sil hepsini elden kur gitsin
<zfmf> xampp da hep xampp in updatelerini beklemen lazim
<debiannoob> Elden kurmak daha zor diye biliyorum o yüzden xampp'da daha önec sorun yaşammıştım böyle yapiim dedim.
<zfmf> bazen aylar bazen yillar alir
<debiannoob> Ama elden kurmak daha yararlı galiba evet.
<zfmf> linux da zor degil
<debiannoob> ./opt/lampp dizinini silsem xampp'ı tamamıyle kaldırmış oluyorum dimi
<debiannoob> sonuçta bi tek kopyala yapıştır oldu
<debiannoob> başka bişeye gerek yok sanırım
<zfmf> orasini bilmem hic xampp kurmadim
<zfmf> linux a
<debiannoob> Tmm muhtemelen öyle. Kaldırayım ben.
<debiannoob> Teşekkür ederim.
<zfmf>  apt-get install apache2 php5 mysql-server  libapache2-mod-auth-mysql php5-mysql mysql-admin phpmyadmin
<zfmf> isini görür
<debiannoob> Konfigürasyon yapılmayacak mı?
<zfmf> yaparsin istedigin konfigurasyonu sonradan
<zfmf> böyle standard installation
<debiannoob> standart olsun zaten çalışması için ekstra birşey yapmama gerek yok sanırım
<debiannoob> servisleri nasıl başlatıcam
<zfmf> yok bi virtualhost olustur ekle tamam
<debiannoob> ./etc/init.d/apache2 start
<debiannoob> ./etc/init.d/mysqld start
<debiannoob> başka varmı?
<zfmf> var
<zfmf> ha baska gerek yok
<zfmf> bunlar yeter
<debiannoob> Heee tamam çook teşekkür ederim bi deneyeyim.
<zfmf> zaten yok hehe:d
<zfmf> dene dene
<zfmf> php cimisin :D
<debiannoob> Eh.. Uğraşıyoruz işte daha doğrusu sourceforge'dan tatlı scriptleri bulup localde deniyorum. Ufak çaplı bir ağım var.
<debiannoob> thin clientlarda vs çalışan şeylere bakıyorum.
<zfmf> herhangi bi mod aktif etmek icinde bunlari bil yeter a2enmod rewrite / modu kapamak icin a2dismod rewrite
<zfmf> güzel güzel kolay gele
<varadero> openvz in swap i görmemesi sucks
<datalay> varadero,  SPA3102 1 Port FXO 1 Port FXS VoIP Gateway  ürünü hakkında bilgin varmı
<debiannoob> Canavar gibi kuruyor valla hepsini :)
<varadero> yok  datalay
<Kartagis> kıl oldum
<Kartagis> php 5.2'de kalmam gerek ama bir yazılım 5.3 istiyor
<^> o yazilimi php 5.3 ile calistir
<^> iki farkli versiyon kur
<zfmf> niye 5.2 de kalman gerek?
<zfmf> istanbulda kar baslamis hadi gözünüz aydin muaha :d
<varadero> maslak a gelmedi daha
<Kartagis> zfmf drupal'in versiyonu 5.3'te hata veriyor
<Kartagis> burada da yok kar
<zfmf> ne htasi veriyo
<zfmf> 6.14 den sonrasi destekliyomus
<zfmf> senin drupal hangi version
<zfmf> aktuel 6.19
<zfmf> drupallcilarda baya yavas hea:D php 5.3 cikali bir iyldan fazla oldu
<varadero> ben hayatta drupal kullanmam
<zfmf> cok abartiyorlar bu drupali zaten :d
<zfmf> müsteri istemesse bende önermem zaten :D
<varadero> hayatta  kullanmam
<varadero> 5.3 desteklemiyorsa işim olmaz
<zfmf> puah a:D
<zfmf> benimde :D
<varadero> ama benim
<varadero> desteklesede işim olmaz :)
<varadero> her türlü web işine gıcık oluyorum
<zfmf> puha :D
<zfmf> web isi iyidir :d
<zfmf> ekmegi webden kazaniyoz :D
<varadero> hayatimda 1 tane bile web sitesi yapmadim
<varadero> html bile bilmem
<zfmf> onun icin baska bildiklerin var
<acemi> echo "<html><body>hello</body></html>" > ilk_web_sitem.html
<zfmf> software ci olsan bilurdun
<zfmf> acemi: w3c den gecmez ama :d
<zfmf> echo ??
<^> zfmf, html yapiyor zaten
<^> filezilla upload icin berbat bir istemci
<^> dosyalari degistiriyor yahu
<acemi> ncftp
<^> multi thread?
<acemi> onu bilmiyorum, olabilir
<^> arastirdim birisi data type farkliligi dedi
<^> sacmaladin dedim bende
<^> yarisi dogru gidiyor dosyalarin
<^> yarisi yanlis
<acemi> binary gonderiyorsun degil mi
<Kartagis> ben gftp kullanıyorum
<Kartagis> hiç problem yok
<acemi> gftp bugli idi son baktigimda
<^> auto daymis bakayim ne diye acmis transferleri
<acemi> 1995'di sanirim
<Kartagis> ncftp ile dizin gönderemezsin
<Kartagis> ne problem vardı?
<Kartagis> heh
<Kartagis> 15 yıl önce
<acemi> saka idi
<Kartagis> ehi
<acemi> debian etch de kullaniyordum galiba, kapaniyordu durduk yere
<^> gonderirsin ncftp ile. herhangi biriyle gonderirsin. iki satir kod yazarsin
<acemi> gonderirsin
<^> s/kod/komut
<Kartagis> sudo aptitude -y safe-upgrade başlattım, 15 dakika olmuştur
<acemi> -dy yapsaydin
<Kartagis> -d geri plana mı atıyor?
<acemi> genelde ben downloadi birinci adim olarak, intallu 2. adim olarak yapiyorum
<acemi> d = download ama kurma
<acemi> geriplana atmak istiyorsan, ctrl+z ve sonra bg
<Kartagis> hazır kuruyor, neden uğraşayım bir daha?
<^> ya da screen ile acarsin
<acemi> disown diye birsey varmis yeni ogrendim
<acemi> screen olmadan baslattiysan ctrl+z bg disown diyorsun, terminali kapattiginda olmuyor
<acemi> termianlin chieldi olmaktan cikiyor
<^> hemen deneyelim
<^> nasil geri aliyorsun
<acemi> alamiyorsun
<acemi> ya da ben henuz bilmiyorum
<^> aliyordun ya
<Kartagis> fg
<^> fg ydi saniri
<^> foreground
<^> background
<^> bg
<acemi> fg terminali kapatmazsan calisir
<^> bakalim
<^> acemi, jobs -l
<^> bu ciktisini veriyormus
<acemi> hemen deneyelim
<^> ctrl + z dediginde geri atiyor
<^> sonra bg diyorsun
<^> calismaya devam ediyor
<^> sonra jobs -l
<^> dediginde Running diye gostermesi lazim
<acemi> olmadi ki bu dedigin
<acemi> termianli kapatip yeni terminal acacaksin
<Kartagis> 31m31.671s
<Kartagis> heh
<acemi> o sekilde sadece jobs desende gosterir
<acemi> hatta hicbirsey demeden dogrudan fg de dersin ama isin esprisi orada degil
<acemi> ssh ile baglanip, logout olmus gibi dusun
<Kartagis> lan bir imp kurmak için php'yi yükselttim
<^> acemi, o zaman screen acarim :)
<acemi> bu zaten screen acmayi unutup da "ya simdi nasil logout olacaz" dedigin durumlar icin
<^> disown -h yapiyormussun
<^> bu nohup seklinde calistirmak ile ayni anlama geliyor
<acemi> denemistim olmamisti
<^> nasil geri donecegini arastiriyorum su an
<^> disown -h process adi
<^> tar i attiysan background a
<^> disown -h tar
<acemi> hmm pid ile denemistim
<acemi> olmadi ama adiyla da
<^> sunu deneylim
<^> calistir komutu
<^> ctrl + z
<^> bg %1
<^> disown %1
<acemi> sonra
<^> calisiyor mu kapatmana ragmen?
<acemi> terminali kapatsan bile calisiyor, onu soruyorsan
<^> jobs -l de gozukuyor mu?
<^> gozukuyorsa fg ile geri alabilmen lazim
<acemi> yeni terminalde gozukmuyor
<^> hmm
<^> bilemedim
<acemi> baska birsey ogrendim, o da guzel dd calisirken SIGUSR1 gonderirsen info basiyor
<acemi> yalniz mac'de deneme
<^> ben filezillaya gicik oldum
<^> 10 dosayadan 2 si duzgun gidiyor
<^> digerlerinin md5 tutmuyor
<^> 1 gb upload yaptim sabahtan beri
<^> 10 gb yapmistim yoksa
<acemi> ssh yok mu
<^> var o da cok yavas
<acemi> ben artik kullanmiyorum ftp
<^> sftp?
<acemi> scp
<^> abi dosya buyuk olunca mecbur
<acemi> baglanti hizi nedir ki
<acemi> local agda sorun yapmaz
<^> local degil
<^> nete atiyorum
<^> 100 down/10 up
<acemi> senin internet baglantisi kacti
<acemi> hmm
<acemi> mbit?
<^> guzel baglanti geldi simdi
<^> evet
<acemi> ben ssh ile atardim bu baglanti olsa
<^> baska bir ftp istemcisi indiriyorum cekilmez bu yahu
<^> cok detay dosya var, tek tek kontrol edemiyorum dogruluklarini. kontrol edecek GUI lazim
<acemi> ncftp denemedin mi
<acemi> neyse, sen yap bildigin gibi
<^> baglanti uzerinde tam kontrolum olsa, ters baglanti yapacagim
<^> buraya server kurup diger taraftan download baslatacam
<acemi> ftp kompres yapiyor muydu
<^> yapmiyor
<^> birebir gidiyor
<acemi> ssh yapiyor ama
<^> aklima gelen baska bir secenek recovery ile rar yapip
<^> karsiya atmak
<^> sonra unrar etmek
<^> recovery oldugu icin sorunsuz acar tekar
<acemi> benim de aklima o geldi ama once split ile boleceksin
<acemi> tamamini riske alma
<^> cok cins bir topluluk dosyayi yukledigim  yerde. illa ki md5 ler tutacak. cok tutucular
<acemi> oyleyse ben de tutucuyum
<^> elbette birebir olmasi lazim da. dosya ayni icerige sahip, sadece md5 farkli. demek ki iceride bir iki bosluk farki var
<acemi> diff ayni mi
<^> bakmadim
<^> hayvan dolu lan memleket: http://www.hurriyet.com.tr/kadin/6278007.asp?gid=159
<ubuntu-tr> Title: Hürriyet - Utanmaz baba (at www.hurriyet.com.tr)
<^> bu adami asacaksin
<emrah_nzm> "kızlık zarı kontrolü yapmak için eşi 44 yaşındaki S.K.'nin gözü önünde ilişkiye girdiğini,"
<emrah_nzm> way çakmakla tüpün gaz kaçırıp kaçırmadını kontrol etmek gibi bişi
<zfmf> sade memlekette yok bu hayvanlar
<zfmf> avrupa bunlarla dolu
<^> 13 yasinda kiz ya
<^> baslamadan biten bir hayat
<zfmf> avustruyada fritzl 24 sene kizini bodrumda kitleyip 7 cocuk yapmisti, dogan 4 cocugu öldürmüstü 3 bodrumda büyüdü o ölmediki buda ölmez
<zfmf> asilmaz yani
<emrah_nzm> bu ne lan burdada hep tanıdık yüzler
<digitaloktay> locobot_1: var niye ubuntulog varki ayrica ?
<subay^^> digitaloktay, şuan o makinayı kullanmıyorum ancak 1080p youtube videolarını kasılmadan izletebiliyor..
<Kartagis> şu an*
<digitaloktay> subay^^: hangi anakartini aldin ? ram
<subay^^> ram ddr2 800 2x1gb
<subay^^> asus M2N68-AM SE2
<subay^^> 3GHZ 250 işlemci
<subay^^> 250e yoktu
<subay^^> asrock bulamadım o modeli
<subay^^> Kartagis, tşk
<digitaloktay> e modelleri az wattliydi
<digitaloktay> onun icin demistim
<subay^^> buda 65 w
<subay^^> bulsam alacaktım bulamadım
<subay^^> board u begendin mi
<digitaloktay> normal isleri görür ama
<digitaloktay> am2+ anakarti
<subay^^> am3 destekliyo
<subay^^> muş
<digitaloktay> m2n kartlarda ram hastaligi oluyordu ama bir kac sene sonra cikar
<subay^^> ne gibi ram hastalığı
<digitaloktay> yani Ram takma yeri bozuluyordu
<subay^^> çıkmalıyım sonra görüşürüz
<digitaloktay> oldu
<genctelefon> slm
<xp> slm
<BrozaC> slm
<matrix> selam
<matrix> kimse yok mu
<Fatih_M> a.s
<Fatih_M> matrix nick'ini reglemiş :)
<matrix> kim
<matrix> :(
<Fatih_M> sen işte...
<matrix> evet
<matrix> guzel dimi
<matrix> kötümü nick
<Fatih_M> güzel olup olmaması göreceli, rağbet gören bir nick olduğu gerçek... Onun için bu nicki register'lamak güzel :)
<matrix> bakim ne zaman
<matrix> reg etmisim
<matrix> geçen yil
<matrix> 1 yil olmuş
<matrix> hani matrix elite cool olsun die değil
<matrix> filim den
<matrix> gordum ondan regledim anlamını bile bilmiyorum
<matrix> ne oldugunu
<Fatih_M> :) onun için diyorum çok rağbet gören bir nick diye..
<matrix> evet
<matrix> ama acemi nicki daha guzel
<kemal_89> iyi akşamlar!
<kemal_89> windowsa format attım. grub silindi. ubuntu 10.10 live cd deyim. terminale sudo update-grub2 yazınca her zman grubum geri geliyodu. oysa şimdi şu hatayı aldım : /usr/sbin/grub-probe: error: cannot find a device for / (is /dev mounted?).
<kemal_89> yardımcı olurmusunuz ?
<suigeneris> sudo grub-install /dev/sda dene
<kemal_89>  suigeneris: bu seferde şu hatayı verdi: /usr/sbin/grub-probe: error: cannot find a device for /boot/grub (is /dev mounted?).
<Fatih_M> sudo update-grub
<kemal_89> Fatih_M:  /usr/sbin/grub-probe: error: cannot find a device for / (is /dev mounted?).
<Fatih_M> en kolay, yukarıda ki yerles menüsüne tıkla, oradan bilgisayar'ın altındaki bölümleri teker teker tıkla..
<Fatih_M> *yerler
<kemal_89> Fatih_M: bana mı yazdınız ?
<Fatih_M> evet
<kemal_89> bilgisyarımdaki mount edilebilecek herşeyi mount ettim.
<kemal_89> fakat nedense
<kemal_89> ubuntunun yüklü
<Fatih_M> hmm
<kemal_89> olduğu part mount edilmiyor. ilk defa böyle bir sorunla karşılaştım.
<kemal_89> Fatih_M: system yüklemeyi açtım kapadım. sistem yüklemeyi açınca tüm bölümleri unmunt ediyor. sistem yüklemeyi kapattım. şu anda tüm bölümlere girebiliyorum.
<kemal_89> ama grub hala yüklenmiyor.
<kemal_89> sudo grub-install --root-directory=/media/ubuntudizini /dev/sda yaptım. grub kuruludu yazdı. bi yeniden başatacağım sistemi. bakalım olmuşmu.
<kemal_89> ilginize teşekkrüler! iyi akşamlar!
<Fatih_M> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uu_zwdmz0hE
<ubuntu-tr> Title: YouTube - Duck Sauce - Barbra Streisand Official Video (at www.youtube.com)
<Fatih_M> suigeneris, haydi oturmaya mı geldik :P http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sjbyhnJxXBk
<ubuntu-tr> Title: YouTube - Backside Artists, Antoine Montana - 19 Palqu (Original Mix) (at www.youtube.com)
#ubuntu-tr 2010-12-11
<ibrahim> acemi: kablosuz bağlantı problemim var, çözebilir misin?
<ibrahim> aranıza yeni kaıldım
<acemi> belli olmaz
<ibrahim> o zaman deyelim mi
<acemi> su an o makinede misin
<ibrahim> evet
<acemi> kablo ile mi baglisin
<ibrahim> kabloyla ba
<acemi> ne yapinca ne olmuyor
<taygun> test
<ibrahim> şifre koymadığım halde hatalı paralo uyarısı alyorum
<acemi> parola koyup denedin mi
<ibrahim> wicd kurdum
<ibrahim> evet, başlangıçta öyleydi. parolasız da denedim ama olmadı
<acemi> dogru access pointi sectigine emin misin
<ibrahim> evet
<acemi> mac'e gore fltreleme yapiyor mu
<ibrahim> hayır
<acemi> sifreleme tipi dogru mu? wep, wpa vs
<ibrahim> evet
<acemi> olmamasi icin bi sebep gorunmuyor oyleyse
<ibrahim> ben de şaşırdım
<ibrahim> kablosuz kartta problem olabilir mi
<acemi> wicd ile access pointleri gorebiliyorsam muhtemelen yoktur
<ibrahim> evet
<acemi> dmesg ciktisinda hata gorunuyor mu
<ibrahim> bakayım
<ibrahim> http://pastebin.com/KrEs3HCH
<ubuntu-tr> Title: ibrahim@ibrahim-T12F:~$ dmesg [ 0.000000] Init (at pastebin.com)
<acemi> wireless calisiyor gorunuyor
<ibrahim> evet
<acemi> istersen ssh ile baglanip bakayim, ssh sunucu kurup modemden yonlendirme yapman gerekir
<ibrahim> olur
<acemi> openssh-server paketini kuracaksin
<ibrahim> tamam o zaman sen yönlendir
<ibrahim> ben yeniyim
<acemi> modemden de 22. portu bulundugun makinenin 22. portuna yonlendireceksin
<acemi> senin yonlendirmen gerekiyor
<acemi> modemi uzaktan erisime acabilirsen port yonlendirmeyi yapabilirim
<ibrahim> open ssh server kurdum
<ibrahim> şimdi
<acemi> modemin web arayuzune gireceksin, uzaktan erisime acacaksin. modemine girmek icin parola soruyor degil mi
<ibrahim> evet
<ibrahim> acemi bu uzaktan bağlanma işini yapamıyoruz
<ibrahim> modemin şifresini bilmiyoruz
<acemi> oyleyse yapabilecegim baska birsey yok
<ibrahim> ayrıca zaten başka bir yerde indernete giriyoruz
<ibrahim> teşekkür ederim acemi
<acemi> bsd
<ibrahim> acemi eve geçsem yapabilir miyiz
<ibrahim> arkadaşımın evindeyiz şimdi
<ibrahim> acemi:
<acemi> burada olmayabilirim
<acemi> denk gelirsek bakariz
<acemi> baska bir isletim sistemin varsa onunla bi dene
<acemi> sorunun genel olup olmadigini anlarsin
<ibrahim> tamam
<ibrahim> teşekkürler
<nick> pek hareketsiz buralar
<varadero> he vellahe
<nick> transformers yapiyoz :)
<rutku> nick: legodanmı
<nick> rutku, filme ses yapiyoruz
<rutku> memleket çorummu
<nick> degil.
<digitaloktay> s.a
<nick> vay http://lists.freebsd.org/pipermail/freebsd-stable/2010-December/060541.html
<ubuntu-tr> Title: FreeBSD 8.2/7.4-BETA1 Available... (at lists.freebsd.org)
<rutku> a.s digitaloktay
<rutku> freebsd yeni sürümünü çıkardı sıra pcbsd de
<nick> rutku, http://img715.imageshack.us/f/screenshot20101212at230.png
<varadero> freebsd yeni sürüm çıkarmadı
<varadero> beta o
<ubuntu-tr> Title: ImageShack - Online Photo and Video Hosting (at img715.imageshack.us)
<varadero> pcbsd rc ye kadar bişi çıkarmaz
<rutku> üff bune nick
<nick> lego
<rutku> :D
<nick> cok fena korsan yapasim var :)
<rutku> insanı özendiriyorlar
<newbee_> slm
<okay> Sa
<okay> bootsplash n default çözünürlüğü kaç?
<BrozaC> slm
<mozakca> subay^^:  merhaba gconf-editor de bir girdiyi nasıl siliyoruz
<mozakca> örneğin önceden kurduğum ama şimdi kaldırdığım bir program girdisi
<mozakca> cheese
<subay^^> bilgim yok uzgunum
<mozakca> acemi: gconf-editor da bir girdiyi nasıl siliyoruz?
<mozakca> örneğin cheese diye bir program kurmuşum ve bu klasör olarak orada görünüyor bu nasıl silinir
<acemi> programi nasil kurdun
<mozakca> programı konsol ortamında kurdum
<acemi> nasil
<mozakca> yani macbuntu kurulurken kurdum
<mozakca> macbuntu diye bir tema paketi var o kurulurken otomatik olarak kuruldu
<acemi> nasik kurudgunu soyleyince devam ederiz
<mozakca> tamam işte söylüyorum macbuntu diye bir tema paketi var bu paketin içinden çıkan install.sh uzantılı dosyayı konsol ekranında çalıştırdım ve cheese böylece bu tema paketiyle birlikte kuruldu
<acemi> peki nasil sildin
<mozakca> yine aynı paketin içinde uninstall.sh paketini çalıştırınca o da kaldırıldı
<acemi> sudo update-menus  dene bi
<mozakca> BÖYLE Bir komut bulunamadı dedi
<mozakca> acemi: komut bulunamadı diyor
<acemi> sudo update-desktop-database
<mozakca> teş
<mozakca> teşekkür ederim
<mozakca> oldu
<acemi> bsd
<digitaloktay> selam subay^^
<subay^^> selam digitaloktay
<subay^^> durduk yere bozulmuyor degilmi ram yuvarları, tak çıkar yaparak bozulur sanırım digitaloktay
<subay^^> birde solid capacitor diye bişey yazmış ve 5000 hours eklemiş bu ne anlama geliyor
<digitaloktay> veya takarken yamuk takinca kirilmalar olur, veya ters takilirken zorlanirsa
<digitaloktay> capacitor transistor oluyor
<subay^^> 5000 saat az gibi geldi 2 yıl
<digitaloktay> sürekli calisirsa
<digitaloktay> 24saat 7 gün
<subay^^> 7 ay o zaman
<subay^^> ben gunde 10 saat calıstırdıydım
<digitaloktay> ama öyle kolay kolay bozulmas
<subay^^> http://event.asus.com/mb/5000hrs_VRM/
<ubuntu-tr> Title: ASUS Motherboard - 78 Times Longer Lifespan than Expected! (at event.asus.com)
<subay^^> sıcaklık ile capacitor arasında bir ilişki var sanırım 105 derecede 5000 saat fakat 65 derecede 500 000 saat
<subay^^> az yokum
<genctelefon> slm
<Wolfct> arkadaşlar imageshack benzeri resim hostu bilen var mı?
<digitaloktay> omploader.org
<Wolfct> eyw.
<acemi> adam google'a soracagina, usenmeyip buraya gelip sormus
<Fatih_M> olur böyle vâkâlar, acemi abi yakalar :P
<birtan> Arkadaşlar django dan anlayan var mı?
<birtan> biliyom django kanalı değil ama :D onun kanalı var mı bilmiyorum
<acemi> kanal listesine bakmayi biliyor musun
<birtan> he evet ona bakıyordum
<birtan> birsürü çıktı bakıyom sağol
<birtan> ama türkçesi yok yabancılarla konuşmayı sevmiyorum
<acemi> neden
<birtan> bilmem :) ders çalışır gibi hissediyorum kendimi yabancı dille yazınca :D
<birtan> 7 yıl okudum ben anadolu lisesinde sonra böyle oluyor
<birtan> bir an kendimi grammeri falan düzeltirken buluyorum :)
<subay^^> dil eğitimi yanlış demekkimemlekette
<subay^^> çocuklar bile konuşurken gramer düsünmezken
<subay^^> bizim çocuklara ingilizce gramermiş gibi gösteriliyor
<subay^^> iyi geceler herkese
<okay> Sa
#ubuntu-tr 2010-12-12
<zubak> sa ubuntucular
<zubak> ordamısınız bakem
<zubak> hibrid iso ile ilgili bişi soracağdım
<zubak> hebeleyooo
<zubak> şşş gençler
<zubak> !ping
<ubuntu-tr> pong
<zubak> !ping
<ubuntu-tr> pong
<zubak> !pong
<zubak> ooo daha pong'u bilmiyor bu
<zubak> hey gidi flatl1ne
<zubak> ozaman başlayak hade bismillah
<zubak> blaguvest: ekolojik_ Kartagis masterblaster peterloorke proq rutku subay^^ taygun TurkeR-Askerde varadero
<zubak> ana varadero buradaymış usta nabersin
<ekolojik_> zzz
<zubak> ekolojik_: elimde 10.10 var
<zubak> bunu usb'den çalıştırmak istiyorum,
<zubak> hibrid iso davasıylan
<zubak> ama dd ile yazmak gerenk diyolar
<ekolojik_> ben hiç denemdim usb"den
<zubak> ve ben win7 üzerindeyim
<zubak> heam
<zubak> eyvolle
<zubak> du bakalım
<zubak> pardusçulara'da sorayım
<zubak> :D
<ekolojik_> orda sabah olmadı daha
<zubak> orda sabah olmaz deme burda günler geçmez deme içime sancı doğuyor
<zubak> hey gidinin ahmet kayası
<zubak> erken getiririm güneşi ben sen sıkıntı etme
<ekolojik_> toprağı bol olsun
<ekolojik_> iyi dinlerdik zamanında
<ekolojik_> alkolle iyi giderdi
<zubak> alkolsüzde iyi gidiyor :D
<masterblaster> bi de hain olmayaydı
<masterblaster> ekolojik unebootin dene
<ekolojik_> ben değil zubak sordu
<masterblaster> aha ona söliim o zaman
<zubak> şimdi usb'nin içinde veri var kasmaya gerenk yok diyordym
<masterblaster> bi yere yedekle
<masterblaster> ya da yeterli boş alan varsa o alana yeni bölüm aç
<zubak> bişiler yapiciz artık
<zubak> hade eyvallah bişi diyonuz kaçayım ben
<masterblaster> koay gele
<masterblaster> verileri uçurma
<zubak> çıks
<zubak> içinde bitirme var
<zubak> asarım kendimi
<zubak> :D
<zubak_> lan çok daşşaklı olmuş ubuntu
<masterblaster> ne çabuk kurdun
<zubak_> masterblaster: live cd
<zubak_> kuramam laptop arkadaşın
<zubak_> linux rulzz aq
<ongun92> Kubuntu' yu .iso halinde indirip kurmam, Ubuntu' ya sonradan kubuntu-desktop indirmemden dahamı kararlıdır?
<Fatih_M> acemi, /home dizinini, kök dizininden farklı bir bölüme taşımamanın ne gibi dezavantajı olabilir?
<acemi> asil yapmak istedigin ne
<Fatih_M> geçenlerde bahsetmiştim, diski bölümlendireceğim
<Fatih_M> home dizinini ayırmak ne gibi fayda sağlayabilir? Ayırmasam ne gibi dezavantaj yaratabilir?
<acemi> home partitionini ayiracaksin yani ama yine ana dizine baglanacak
<Fatih_M> elbette orası öyle de,
<Fatih_M> kök ve ev dizinini aynı partition da tutsam mı tutmasam mı orasına karar veremedim
<acemi> sistemi bastan kurarsan / formatlandiginda verilerine birsey olmaz
<Fatih_M> tek avatanjı mı bu mu?
<acemi> en onemli avantaji bu
<rutku> evet yedek almana gerek kalmaz
<Fatih_M> dağıtım değiştirmek istediğimde, eski home dizinimdeki program ayarlamarını kullanacağından problem çıkmaz mı?
<rutku> çıkmaz
<Fatih_M> hmm
<Fatih_M> kökü 10 gb
<Fatih_M> home'u da 50 gb olarak ayarlıyayım o halde...
<Fatih_M> sanal makinede kuracağım
<Fatih_M> 20 gb sanal makineye gider..
<rutku> kuracağın
<rutku> programlar vs
<rutku> onların hesapla
<rutku> 10 gb tutmasın sonra
<acemi> eski home dizinindeki program ayarlarini kullandiginda sorun cikar. yeni kullanici eklersin
<acemi> sonra verileri tasirsin
<Symurg> Pitivi konusunda yardımcı olabilecek var mı acaba?
<Fatih_M> rutku, 10 gb yeter işte? kur kur dolduramazsın ki :)
<Fatih_M> /dev/sda5             24606084   7997168  15358972  35% /
<rutku> Fatih_M: :
<rutku> :)
<ibrahim_> acemi: merhaba
<ibrahim_> bluetooth  ile   uğraşıyorum
<subay^^> acemi
<subay^^> Error mounting: mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sdb,
<subay^^> missing codepage or helper program, or other error
<subay^^>        In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try
<subay^^>        dmesg | tail  or so
<acemi> sdb1 olmasin
<digitaloktay> evet sdb yi bazen fat olarak ayaliyor
<digitaloktay> sdb1 olmali o
<subay^^> sdb diye gparted görüyo
<subay^^> disk utulity de sdb diye görüyo
<subay^^> anca gparted içerisinde sdb1 de yazıyo
<subay^^> çalışırken yaptı bunu bide
<subay^^> disk utulity bu hdd için not partitioned diyor
<subay^^> neyse
<subay^^> nasıl düzeltebilirim
<digitaloktay> fstab da ne ayarli ?
<acemi> fdisk -l | grep sdb
<acemi> root olarak
<subay^^> bu hdd usb den bağlıyorum
<subay^^> Disk /dev/sdb doesn't contain a valid partition table
<subay^^> Disk /dev/sdb: 400.1 GB, 400088457216 bytes
<acemi> henuz partition olusturulmamis gorunuyor
<subay^^> testdisk le partition duzeltmek mumkun eger ok derseniz
<subay^^> normalde baglı iken böle yapıverdi bi anda
<subay^^> ext4 ile partition vardı
<acemi> gitmis bi sekilde partitionlar
<subay^^> sebep ne olabilir
<subay^^> ben oynamıyordum
<subay^^> voltaj düsüklüğü bir sebep olabilir mi?
<acemi> power suply yetersiz geliyorsa olabilir
<subay^^> 3.5 inç hdd harici usb kutusunda normal şehir elektriğine bağlıydı
<acemi> baska makinede dene
<subay^^> hmm ok
<subay^^> diğer makinada aynı hatayı veriyor acemi
<acemi> dosya sistemi gitmis oyleyse
<subay^^> tmm
<subay^^> testdiskle yeniden partition u getirmeye çalışacam , eger başka çözüm yoksa tabi
<ibrahim_> bluetooth  ile  dosya  gönderemiyorum
<ibrahim_> sorunun  ne olduğunu çözdüm  gibi ama  ayarını nasıldeğiştireceğim bilemiyorum
<ibrahim_> dosya göndereceğim  cihazın  numarasını yanlış  alıyor
<ibrahim_> ve  " unable to find service record"
<ibrahim_> yazıyor
<ibrahim_> ve  işin  garibi  blueman
<ibrahim_> cihazı  doğru buluyor  ama  gönderirken  gördüğüm  alıcı adresi yalnış
<subay^^> acemi, partition da end mark diye bişey var sanırım.. bunun ollmadını söğlüyor ve 0xAA55 die bişey diyor
<subay^^> ben en iyisi bir hdd bulup dosyaları gene yedekleyim
<subay^^> acemi, bir hdd nin ext4 tipinde düzgünce formatlandıgından nasıl emin olabiliriz?
<rutku> subay^^: fsck ile bölümü kontrol edersin
<elfonia> 11.04 çevirileri açılmış :)
<elfonia> daha yeni farkettim ya dünyadan bi haber yasıyorum
<mozakca> acemi: pitivi ile fotoğraflardan slayt yapılmıyor mu?
<acemi> bilmiyorum, hic gormedim/kullanmadim
<mozakca> tecrübesi olan bir arkadaş tanıyor musun?
<mozakca> ona soralım
<mozakca> sitede araştırdım ama tatmin edici ve net şu iyidir diyen yok
<acemi> pitivi kullanan biri ile arkadaslik etmem
<mozakca> bu ne demek?
<acemi> saka
<mozakca> çok basit kalıyor diye mi?
<acemi> ne oldugunu bilmiyorum
<mozakca> pitivi bir video düzenleme yazılımı
<acemi> gerci anladim dediginden ama yeni duydum
<mozakca> cinerella falan varmış bu slayt yapımıyla ilgili ama
<mozakca> tecrübesi olan bir arkadaşa kullanımıyla ilgili tatmin edici bilgi almam gerekiyor
<mozakca> program kurup kaldırmaktan hiç hazetmem :)
<mozakca> gıcık olduğum üç şey vardır. ilk ikisi önemli değil, üçüncüsü program ekleme kaldırma
<acemi> neden
<mozakca> sanki sistemde artıkları kalıyor ve sistemimi kararsızlaştırıyormuş gibi geliyor
<mozakca> windowstan kalma saplantı olacak
<acemi> debianda kalmaz
<acemi> muhtemelen ubuntuda da kalmiyordur
<acemi> purge yapacaksin
<mozakca> anladım. dedim ya windows saplantılarından kurtulmak kolay değil :)
<mozakca> peki hiç fotoğraflardan slayt yapımıyla ilgilendiğin oldu mu?
<slarikan> ben denedimde
<slarikan> kde de
<mozakca> hangi yazılım
<slarikan> kdenlive
<mozakca> gnome de çalışıyor mu?
<slarikan> bilemem
<slarikan> http://www.sabankus.com/kdenlive-ile-resimlerden-slayt-gosterisi-olusturmak
<slarikan> burdan yararlandım
<slarikan> tam olarakta çözemedim ama
<mozakca> o zaman bu seçeneği geçeceğiz
<mozakca> peki manslide diye bir yazılım var onu denediniz mi
<mozakca> Ä°YÄ° GECELER
#ubuntu-tr 2011-12-05
<Armin_SH> Merhaba!!
<Armin_SH> araniz da FCM uye olan varmi FCM(Full Circuit Magazine)?
<varadero> slm
#ubuntu-tr 2011-12-06
<Hede> slm
<Hede> arkadaşlar c++'da uygulama geliştirmek üzere hangi ide'yi tavsiye edersiniz ?
<Hede> Gui tasarlaması da olacak
<subay^^> ip sabitlemişim daha önce, nereden yapmışım ben bunu?
<varadero> /etc/network/interfaces
<subay^^> orada yok
<varadero> network manager kullanıyorsan gui
<varadero> yoktur
<subay^^> network manager içinde sabitlemişim o zaman öyle mi?
<subay^^> network manager içerisinde sabitlenmiş gibi gözükmüyor
<subay^^> ancak bu bilgisayara bir ip verilirken hep aynı ip veriliyor 192.168.1.34
#ubuntu-tr 2011-12-07
<varadero> günaydın
<gsezen> selam Varadero
<varadero> slm
<gsezen> numara34  ve cafescala
<gsezen> biliyomusun buraları
<varadero> fikrim yok
<gsezen> murat günsay ı tanıyorsun herhalde :)
<thiras> NAS linux yapmis olan var mi?
<thiras> DAS olarak dc icin
<varadero> ben
#ubuntu-tr 2011-12-08
<sertaconay> selam arkadaşlar. bir sorum olacak. ilk olarak kubuntu sonra ubuntu ve opensuse kullandım. şu anda ubuntuda karar kıldım
<sertaconay> fakat boot ekranında ubuntuyu seçtikten sonra
<sertaconay> ekran bembeyaz oluyor sonra gitgide siyaha dönüyor
<sertaconay> kubuntuda da oldu bu.
<sertaconay> opensuse'da böyle bir problem yoktu.
<sertaconay> bilgisayar ekranı 10 dakika hareketsiz kalınca kendiliğinden kapatıyor
<sertaconay> 10 dakika sonra bir tuşa bastığımda
<sertaconay> ekran açılıyor
<sertaconay> ama gene aynı olay yaşanıyor.
<sertaconay> bembeyaz ekran
<sertaconay> yavaş yavaş siyah oluyor
<sertaconay> gradient efekti ile.
<sertaconay> bir çözüm yolu önerebilir misiniz ?
<subay^^> kullanıcılar birbirlerinin home klasörlerini çok rahat şekilde görebiliyorlar. görmemeleri için ne yapabilirim?
<subay^^> soru 2: bir yeni kullanıcı tanımlayıp sadece web browser kullanması sağlana bilir mi?
<etsw> sanirim home klasorunde sagtus, permissions'dan olabilir o
<etsw> benim cok bilgim yok ama ilk olarak chmod geliyor aklima
<varadero> chmod a-x kullanıcıdizini
<varadero> yeni kullanıcıyı tüm gruplardan çıkardıp policykit le ayarlarsan başka hiç bişi çalışmaz onlarda
<subay^^> yeni kullanıcıyı hiç bi grupda değil sanıyorum, policykit le nasıl ayarlayacam. policiykit nedir bilmiyorum. Bence benim 2. soruma yanıt aramalıyım gibi geliyor. daha kolay olacak gibi.
<subay^^> bir ubuntu 11.04 kullanıyorum. bir kullanıcı tanımalayacam bu kişi sadece mozilla firefox kullansın yeterli
<subay^^> yapılabilir mi?
<etsw> "kardesim sadece firefox kullan" dediginde kullanmayacak tipten birisi mi
<subay^^> bilmeden diğer şeyleri kullanacak tipten birisi
<etsw> hmm, o konuda bilgim yok , ben de acemi kullaniciyim :) ama kullanici olusturdugun yer var mi? (terminalden degil de)
<etsw> orda ayarlari vardir belki
<yalin> naber len oyungezerci
<varadero> slm
#ubuntu-tr 2011-12-09
<etsw> beyler
<etsw> bu .rar .zip filan acmak icin ne yuklemek lazimdi ubuntuda ?
<etsw> rar kurdum tamam
<etsw> ya bu subtitle'lar olmuyor vlc playerda
<etsw> onu da yaptim
<neuro_sys> http://media.slated.org/albums/userpics/10002/ubuntu.png
<thiras> varadero, orda misin?
<gsezen> s.a.
<duygu> selam
<duygu> 10 04 kurdum
<duygu> laptopuma
<duygu> kuu
<duygu> kuruldu ve açıldı
<duygu> dil desteğini yükledim
<duygu> driver güncellemnesi çıktı
<duygu> nvidia grafik kartı sürücüsünü kurudm
<duygu> fakat şimdi laptop hiç açılmıyo
<duygu> siyah ekranda kalıyo
<duygu> yardımcı olabilicek biri yokmu
<duygu> varadero:
<duygu> kanalda kimse yok mu acaba
<ronak> siyah ekran derken
<ronak> 10.04 desktop mu sever mi kurdunuz
<ronak> server
<duygu> desktop
<ronak> Grub menüsü gelmiyor mu yani
<duygu> grub menüsü geliyor
<duygu> en üsttekini seçiyorum
<duygu> açılmaya başlıyor
<duygu> fakat bi siyah ekrana düşüyor
<duygu> oylece kalıyor
<duygu> parola girme bölümü gelmiyor
<duygu> geçen seferde oyle oldu
<duygu> tekrar kurdum
<duygu> driver i yükleyince açılmıyor
<duygu> şimdi d,riveri kaldırabilsem problem yok
<duygu> ctrl+alt+f1 ile
<ronak> recovery moda gir. Sonra "xfix" gibi bir seçenek olacak,onu etkinleştir,kendisi bir iki işlem yapacak,sonrasında açılır
<duygu> recovery moda giriyorum
<duygu> sonrasında o da klaıyor
<duygu> şimdi tekrar cd ile açıyorum
<duygu> kurmadan dene seçeneği i
<duygu> le
<ronak> nvidada 3b'yi etkinleştirmişmiydin
<duygu> verirse ordan drivirı kaldırmayı denicem
<duygu> nasıl etkinleştiriliyor bilmiyorum
<ronak> http://us.download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Linux-x86/195.36.24/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-195.36.24-pkg1.run
<ronak> adresinden paketi al
<duygu> şimdi cd den açıldı
<duygu> bi bakıcam
<ronak> Rebbot yap recovery modda root olarak tırnaksız '' sh ./NVIDIA-Linux-x86-195.36.24-pkg1.run '' komutunu girin
<ronak> Nvidanın sorunsuz kurulması lazım
<duygu> ok
<duygu> deniyorum
<duygu> cd den açıldı
<duygu> nete bağlanıp pakedi indirip
<duygu> bir kurayım
<ronak> ayarlar için sudo nvidia-settings
<ronak> duygu: sizin soruna benzer bir sorun daha öncede yaşanmış ve çözülmüş,incelerseniz yararı dokunabilir:
<ronak> http://forum.ubuntu-tr.net/index.php/topic,18209.15.html
<ronak> şöyle bir çözüm varmış: F6 nomodeset (kurmak için),
<ronak> control alt del (cd'yi çıkar, reboot),
<ronak> shift tuşu sürekli (boot ekranı)
<ronak> e tuşu
<ronak> burada quiet splash'ı sil yerine nomodest
<ronak> ctrl x (reboot)
<duygu> ronak: linki bi daha verirmisin
<duygu> ronak: demin verdiğin linki tekrar verebilirmisin
<ronak> http://forum.ubuntu-tr.net/index.php/topic,18209.15.html
<duygu> ronak: yok bu değil diğer driver linki vermiştin ya
<duygu> onu demiştim ben
<ronak> duygu:  http://us.download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Linux-x86/195.36.24/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-195.36.24-pkg1.run
<duygu> şimdi indiriyorum
<duygu> pakedi kurduktan sonra ne yapıcam
<ronak> Rebbot yap recovery modda root olarak tırnaksız '' sh ./NVIDIA-Linux-x86-195.36.24-pkg1.run '' komutunu girin
<ronak> Yönergeleri izleyin
<duygu> yazıyorum
<ronak> Nvidia kurulacak
<duygu> ok
<ronak> Ayarlar için sudo nvidia-settings
<ronak> 3b yi aktifleştirmeyin
<duygu> ok
<duygu> inşallah düzelir birazdan görüşmek üzere
<duygu> selam
<duygu> recovery modda açılmıyor cihaz
<duygu> bekliyorum öylece bekliyor
<duygu> o da siyah ekranda kalıyor
<ronak> F6 nomodeset (kurmak için),
<ronak> control alt del (cd'yi çıkar, reboot),
<ronak> shift tuşu sürekli (boot ekranı)
<ronak> e tuşu
<ronak> burada quiet splash'ı sil yerine nomodest
<ronak> ctrl x (reboot)
<ronak> birde bunu dene
<duygu> yazdım
<duygu> yine olmadı
<ronak> forumda denenmiş ve işe yaramış
<duygu> yine simsiyah ekran geliyor ve öylece bekliyor cihaz
<ronak> Genelde nvida sorunlarını böyle çözerdik
<ronak> sony mi senin pc
<duygu> recovery moda bi girse
<duygu> belki hallolacak ama malesef oraya da girmiyor
<ronak> ctrl+alt F2 de mi işe yaramıyor
<duygu> f2 f3 f4 f5 f6
<duygu> konsola da düşemiyorum
<duygu> ama cd den açılıyo
<ronak> ''Öncelikle kurmak için:
<ronak> cd'yi tak
<ronak> space tuşuna tıklayarak aç, kurulum sayfasında F6 dan nomodeset i seç ve kur.
<ronak> Kurulum bitince cd'yi çıkar ve yeniden aç. Açarken sürekli shift tuşuna bas ki, grub sayfası gelsin. Gelen sayfada e tuşunu tıkla ve açılan sayfadaki quiet splash yerine nomodeset yaz. Sonra ctrl x yap. Artık karanlık ekran sorunundan kurtuldun.''
<ronak> denilmiş,buna baktınız mı?
<duygu> deniyorum
<gsezen> slm
<ronak> a.s
<darkline> :/close
<Kartagis> :/open
<thiras_> varadero, abi orada misin?
<varadero> thiras burdayım
<thiras> hah abi simdi hizlica soruna geceyim
<thiras> cisco datacenter icin DAS linux server yapmayacalisiyorum
<thiras> elimde Qlogic 2460 var
<thiras> openfiler yuklu
<thiras> lspci'da kart gozukuyor, lakin official driver installeri patladi
<thiras> Found following QLogic Adapter in the system
<thiras>     1. ISP2432
<thiras> Binary rpm not found for above adapters
<thiras> uzerine scstadmin de soyle bir cikti veriyor
<thiras> This module requires at least SCST version 2.0.0 and version  was found at /usr/lib/perl5/vendor_perl/SCST/SCST.pm line 239.
<thiras> tikandim kaldim :/
<varadero> bi sn
<varadero> salla gitsin openfiler i
<varadero> freenas kur
<thiras> himm
<thiras> bakiyorum hemen
<thiras> bsd kafasina biraz uzagim ama sabaha kadar calistirmam gerekiyor
<thiras> zorlayabilirim sansimi koydum downloada
<thiras> sagol oneri icin
<varadero> bsd bilmeye gerek yok
<varadero> sırf web zaten
<varadero> adsl modem ayarlayabilen herkez kurar
<varadero> türkçe bile döküman dolu nette
<varadero> ama bu DAS olmaz
<varadero> NAS olur
<varadero> :)
<thiras> himm aslinda tam olarak
<thiras> benim istedim
<thiras> SAN
<varadero> o hiç olmaz
<varadero> :)
<varadero> NAS olur NAS
<thiras> openfiler SAN yapabiliyor diyorlar
<varadero> HBA kartın varmı :)
<thiras> var
<thiras> iste
<varadero> süper
<varadero> SAN switch in
<varadero> ?
<thiras> Qlogic 2460
<thiras> var
<varadero> bekle bakem
<thiras> datacenter var abi
<varadero> SAN ne marka
<varadero> ?
<thiras> cisco
<thiras> switching kismina daha gelemdim
<thiras> qlogic calissa zaten driver bir sekilde
<varadero> daha önce hiç SAN yönettinmi
<varadero> ?
<thiras> cikacagim isten yarin devam edecegiz switchin yanina gidip
<thiras> evet hitachi
<thiras> yonettim
<varadero> ok
<varadero> yani biliyon zone nedemek vb vb
<varadero> ?
<thiras> tabii
<varadero> iyiymiş
<varadero> bekle
<thiras> driver  calissa sonra configleyecegim LUNdur WWN falan
<thiras> driverda tosladik
<varadero> kaç HBA in var
<varadero> kaç diskin ne kadar ram in var
<varadero> ?
<thiras> aslinda patron psikopat oldugu icin kitledi beni
<thiras> su anda swtichin yaninda degilim
<thiras> 2 gb ram
<thiras> 1 tane HBA var
<thiras> 2 tanede sata disk var
<varadero> 1 sn telefon
<thiras> sadece karti ayaga kaldirip birakacagim
<thiras> olrayt no rush
<varadero> ne işe yaricak bu san
<varadero> bişi yokmuş ki üstünde
<thiras> soyle ki bir tane datacenter var burada
<thiras> full cisco
<thiras> yeni ucs dalgasindan
<thiras> hitachi bagli ona su anda
<thiras> unsupported bir sekilde directly attached yaptik
<varadero> ok
<thiras> yedi
<varadero> ee
<thiras> onun yerine gececek bu linux san
<varadero> 2 sata li san
<varadero> :)
<thiras> yok yok
<thiras> hdd gelecek
<varadero> ne gelebilirki hdd
<thiras> bu gece karti ayaga kaldirsam yeter
<varadero> sunucudur o altı üstü
<thiras> raid 5 olacak 99%
<varadero> isci daya gitsin
<varadero> hba masrafına değmez o kadar disk le
<thiras> abi bunlari tartisabilecek bir konumda degil sirkette
<varadero> emeğinede yazık
<varadero> anladım
<thiras> :) boyle istediler bende yapiyorum
<varadero> saçma bi durummuş
<thiras> 13 saattir mesaideyim sabaha kadar bitir dediler mutlaka
<thiras> cok sacma abi sorma
<varadero> ben dün sabah geldim mesai ye
<varadero> evelki gün 3:30 da evdeydim
<varadero> :)
<thiras> of cok fena
<varadero> direk redhat yada scientific linux kur
<varadero> hba le başın derde girer yoksa
<varadero> sonrada böyle bişi kurmalısın http://scst.sourceforge.net/
<varadero> openfiler freenas vb
<varadero> hiç birisi bunu desteklemez yalan dolan
<varadero> iscsi ya SAN diyorlar
<varadero> LVM kur geç
<thiras> directly attached yapabilir miyim lvm?
<varadero> lvm dosya sistemi
<varadero> pek alakası yok
<varadero> freenas i genede dene
<varadero> yerse çok vakit kazanırsın
<thiras> tamamdir bir deneyeyim
<varadero> biz adam gibi SAN kullanıyoruz
<varadero> böyle bişeyin mantığı yokki
<thiras> abi sorma sirkette hersey dokuluyor zaten
<thiras> hersey cakma
<varadero> 2000 $ verip
<varadero> storage almıyorlar
<varadero> sanki diskler beleşe gelecek
<thiras> bende dusundum bunuda bizim patrona bunu aciklamak mumkun degil
<thiras> ortadan ikiye yarar muhtemelen beni tesebbus etsem
<varadero> hiç bi boka yaramıcak emeklerin
<thiras> biliyorum abi
<varadero> http://ompldr.org/vYmw3Mw/20111204_192654.jpg
<varadero> bu hafta yeni geldi daha :)
<thiras> zaten ise basladigimdan beri emeklerim hep bosa gitti
<varadero> tam devreye bile almadık henüz
<varadero> hangi şehirdeydin sen
<varadero> ?
<thiras> istanbul
<varadero> semp
<varadero> ?
<thiras> off efsane
<thiras> besiktasta oturuyorum
<thiras> su anda kadikoydeyim
<thiras> iste
<varadero> maaş ne veriyorlar
<thiras> asgari ucret
<varadero> seni işe alimmi
<varadero> ?
<thiras> abi valla acikcasi isterim :)
<varadero> cv ni gönder bana
<thiras> buradan en kisa surede kurtulmayi dusunuyorum
<varadero> alper.yalciner@uhg.com.tr
<varadero> burasıda süper değil
<varadero> ama ordan iyidir
<thiras> cv bos abi ama 1 haftaya ccna koyabilirim onun disinda belgeyebilecegim hicbir yetim yok
<varadero> belgeleme yaptığın işleri yaz
<varadero> belgeyi biz sağlarız
<varadero> haftaya da bi çağırırım seni görüşürüz
<varadero> ekip ne dicek
<varadero> telefonun yazsın yeni cv d
<varadero> e
<thiras> tamamdir bi duzgun cv duzenleyim abi yarin oglene elinde mutlaka
<varadero> süper maaş vermicez ordan iyi olur
<varadero> iş inanılmaz çok çalışmak mesai den şikayetçiysen gelme
<varadero> :)
<thiras> yok mesai problem degil abi burada da zaten bazen 10-15 gun izinsiz yardiriyorum
<varadero> kaç kişiyi işe aldıysam yüzümü kara çıkardı mesai kılık kıyafet sorumluluk olmayacaksa heç gelme beni zorda bırakma
<varadero> :)
<thiras> sabahlamacalar falan
<varadero> yaş kaçtı senin
<varadero> ?
<thiras> 22
<varadero> oke at cv ni
<varadero> biz 1 ay a kadar adam alıcaz büyük ihtimal
<varadero> sysadmin le görüştüreyim ok derse o olur
<thiras> agirlikli olarak linux mu?
<varadero> cık
<varadero> her şey var
<thiras> su an calistigim yerde en deneyimli en eski linuxcu benim gerisinin alayi MS ve cisco
<varadero> bizde herşey var
<varadero> hiç biri kurulu değil bu hafta geldi 0 dan kuruyoruz
<thiras> en temizi
<varadero> ms de var bizde ama
<thiras> ms tarafi benim cok zayif temel networking ve linux agirlikyim
<varadero> bizde vm de var
<varadero> :)
<varadero> öğrenmeye niyeti olan eleman istiyoz biz
<varadero> prof aramıyoz
<varadero> meraklı olsun canımı yesin işten kaçmasın
<varadero> iş verince sallamasın
<varadero> beklentimiz bu
<thiras> of cok iyi bende oyle bir is istiyorum zaten
<varadero> biz gösteriyoz öğrenmeye niyeti olan adamımız yok
<varadero> yada 1 günde öğrenmek istiyorlar
<thiras> dogrudur. su an calistigim yerde de inanilmaz aletler calisma sansim var ama
<thiras> iste boyle sacma sapan islere kosuyorlar surekli beni
<varadero> belli aletler storage inizden
<varadero> :)
<thiras> birde en buuk sikintimiz patron
<thiras> acayip sinirli surekli bagiriyor hakaret falan
<thiras> bu uber it temposunun uzerine cok sikinti yaratiyor :/
<varadero> bizede hakaret ediyorlar
<varadero> olur öyle
<varadero> :)
<thiras> mesela simdi bu karti ayaga kaldirip eve gidecegim. ama bu storagein devreye girmesi en azindan 15 gun
<thiras> 15 gun yatacak ama ben bu gece sabahliyorum
<thiras> boyle garip bir kafa
<varadero> http://ompldr.org/vYmw3MQ/20111203_215953.jpg bunu bu hafta kurdum
<thiras> abi sizde en azindan patch kablo varmis :D
<thiras> biz elle cakiyoruz
<varadero> o switch e
<varadero> kaç kablo giriyor saydınmı
<varadero> ?
<thiras> uffff
<varadero> kablo adedi
<varadero> 8 tane iyi bak
<thiras> yep got it
<varadero> koskoca switch e neden 8 kablo giriyor
<varadero> ?
<thiras> daha kurulum bitmedigi icin?
<varadero> başka kablomuz yok çünki :)
<thiras> ahahah :D:D
<varadero> 8 tane 10G modulüm var
<varadero> server e bağlayamıyorumki kullanayım
<thiras> off cok iyimis ya
<varadero> server in birine
<varadero> de linux kurup sysinfo yapicim
<varadero> şldkfd
<thiras> hahah
<varadero> 120 core 512GB ram
<varadero> 50TB hdd
<thiras> ufffff epik
<varadero> sonra formalatlayıp vmcluster a :)
<thiras> oooo fena cok fena
<thiras> :)
<varadero> storage bile virtual bizim
<varadero> netowrk de
<thiras> oo efsaneymis
<varadero> santralimiz de vm de çalışıyor
<varadero> call center de
<thiras> off cok iyimis
<varadero> vmware var kvm var
<thiras> evet evet kullandim
<thiras> vcenter
<varadero> enterpise aldık
<varadero> virtual distrubuted switch için
<varadero> bende VCP sertifikası var
<varadero> :)(
<varadero> :))
<thiras> oooo efsane
<thiras> :))
<varadero> mcse mssecurity cnap ccna ccnp solaris , IBM system x connect expert , TSM backup , HP protector , HP network , Nortel , Entrasys  , Juniper
<varadero> daha da var sertifika
<thiras> abi ne yaptin ya sen :))
<varadero> ms trainer  , cisco trainer de var
<varadero> 4-5 senede eğitim verdim
<thiras> nerede abi>
<varadero> high end storage aix hp-ux adminliği de yaptım
<varadero> Netron :)
<thiras> su anda bende bir egitim firmasindayim
<varadero> istanbul uni birde
<thiras> vay cok iyimis netron'dan burak atasal'i taniyor musun?
<varadero> yok
<varadero> 48 saat uykusuzluk kimseyide hatırlamam zaten
<thiras> eheh :)
<varadero> gece switchleri versiyon güncelledim
<thiras> bu arada kac saat surdu format :)?
<thiras> 1 gun falan surmustur herhalde
<varadero> neyin formatı
<varadero> ?
<thiras> storage
<varadero> storage anında kalkar ayağa :)
<varadero> eski hikaye o artık kalmadı
<thiras> oo iyimis
<varadero> oyun oynayayım ben 1 el
<varadero> içerde klima montajı var nasılsa
<thiras> tamamdir abi eyvallah yardim icin yarin elinde cv
<varadero> thiras hiç web sitesi html php python felan varmı
<varadero> ?
<varadero> sql
<thiras> abi valla prosu degilim ama
<thiras> bir tane VPS versen sifirdan butun serverlari kurarim az bucuk config ederim
<varadero> sunucu değil
<varadero> code
<thiras> html php okurum
<varadero> okuma değil kod yazma
<thiras> python yazar okurum (ama az yazarim)
<varadero> ok
<thiras> birde bashte fena degilim onun disinda yok
<varadero> paso bash
<varadero> yazıyorum zaten
#ubuntu-tr 2011-12-10
<hakan> slm
<sercan> ubuntu 11.10 dan 12.04 e güncelledim
<sercan> şimdi de 12.04 den 11.10 a geri almak için ne yapmam gerekiyor
<sercan> google arama motoruna sordum ama belki de yanlış sormuş olabiliriim bulamadım
<sercan> slarikan
<sercan> kimse yoku
<sercan> yokm mu
<varadero> slm
<Safakerkus> iyi akşamlar
<Safakerkus> ubuntuyu yeni kullanmaya başladım
<Safakerkus> 2 sorum var, yardım edebilecek var mı ?
<varadero> soruya bağlı
<Safakerkus> biri kolay sanırım
<slarikan> başlıkta ne diyor
<Safakerkus> diğerini 5 gundur cözemedim
<slarikan> Soru sorabilir miyim diye soru sormayın, lütfen sorunuzu sorun ve bekleyin. // Kanalda yardım isteyen kullanıcılara karşı nazik olun
<Safakerkus> ilk defa girdigim icin dikkat etmedim
<Safakerkus> kapatma, simge durumuna küçültme ve ekranı kaplama d
<Safakerkus> düğmelerini sağ tarafa almak istiyorum
<varadero> ben bunu biliyordumda nasıl tarif edecem bilmiyorum ubuntu da yok ezbere tarif edemem
<Safakerkus> peki
<varadero>  Alt+F2 ye bas
<varadero> çıkan yere gconf-editor
<varadero> yaz
<varadero> bişi açılıcak
<Safakerkus> onu denedim
<Safakerkus> gconf yazıyorum
<Safakerkus> tool ve tool2 cıkıyor.
<Safakerkus> gconf-editör çıkmıyor
<varadero> açıldımı  gconf-editor
<Safakerkus> çıkmamasını da anlamış değilim
<varadero> belkde yoktur ?
<varadero> konsol aç birtane
<varadero> sudo apt-get install gconf-editor
<Safakerkus> gconf editordeyim
<varadero> ingilizcen varmı
<varadero> ?
<Safakerkus> evet
<varadero> https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/config-desktop/C/window-button-order.html
<varadero> 3 üncü basamaktan devam eyle
<slarikan> bende aynı dertten muzdaribim ve ingilizcem yok
<varadero> slarikan,  yazıverem sana devamını
<varadero> :)
<varadero> orası açılınca
<varadero> ordan /apps/metacity/general e giriorsun,
<varadero> button_layout die bişi var çift tıkla
<varadero> içine :minimize,maximize,close
<varadero> :minimize,maximize,close
<varadero> yaz içine
<varadero> daha kapatmadan devreye girer
<varadero> ok bas çık
<slarikan> ok
<varadero> geçmiş olsun
<slarikan> tşk
<varadero> yemeklerden sonra tok karna
<slarikan> ben hemen ubuntuya geçiyiorum
<varadero> thiras,  burdamısın
<varadero> ?
<thiras> evet
<thiras> az once attim abi mailina gecikme icin pardon
<varadero> önemli değil
<thiras> critical bir durum vardi
<varadero> özele gelsene
<Safakerkus> slarikan
<slarikan> tamamdır oldu bu iş
<varadero> slarikan,  Safakerkus  a da tarif etsene
<varadero> ben edemedim
<slarikan> tamamdır
<Safakerkus> dinliyorum
<slarikan> Safakerkus: şimdi gconf-editor açtınmı
<Safakerkus> açık kardeş
<Safakerkus> apps metacity general
<slarikan> tırnakları açarak
<Safakerkus> içerdeyim
<slarikan> ordan /apps/metacity/general e giriorsun,
<Safakerkus> tamam
<slarikan> generale tıklı iken
<slarikan> button_layout
<slarikan> bunu bul
<Safakerkus> evet
<slarikan> üzerine tıkla
<Safakerkus> tamam
<slarikan> sağ tarafta yazılar var
<slarikan> :minimize,maximize,close
<slarikan> bunu kopyala
<slarikan> onun üzerine yapıştır
<slarikan> entıra bas
<slarikan> bende hemen sağa geçti
<Safakerkus> şimdi geçti
<Safakerkus> bende az once aynısını yazmıstım
<Safakerkus> ama demek ki bi yerde hata yapmısım
<slarikan> entıra basmamışındır
<Safakerkus> teşekkür ettim
<slarikan> rica ederim
<slarikan> teşekkürler varadero
<slarikan> ya
<Safakerkus> 2.sorum: ati radeon 3200HD ekran kartı kullanıyorum. fakat ubuntuya yükleyemiyorum.
<Safakerkus> ati'nin kendi sitesindeki driver'ı da olmuyor.
<varadero> sol da yapmışlar
<varadero> macos gibi
<varadero> gıcık ediyor adamı
<slarikan> he yahu
<erdaltaskesen> Gnome shell'de sağa almışlar
<erdaltaskesen> halen alışamadım ben
<erdaltaskesen> Hep sola gidiyor elim
<Safakerkus> ati sorununu bilen var mı ?
<erdaltaskesen> Kapalı kaynak driverı yüklediğin zaman
<varadero> ben hiç ati linux kullanmadım
<erdaltaskesen> gnome-shell'de sorun çıkartıyor
<Safakerkus> şuan ekran kartı driver'ı yüklü değil bilgisayarda
<Safakerkus> fakat donma olmuyo
<Safakerkus> video dizi film falan izlemezsen akıyor
<Safakerkus> ama flashlardan dolayı dizi izlerken donuyor.
<erdaltaskesen> Ati sürücülerini yükle
<erdaltaskesen> benim blogla yazmıştım.
<erdaltaskesen> Forumdaki anlatımda ben sorun yaşadım.
<Safakerkus> atinin bütün sürücülerini yükledim kardeşim
<Safakerkus> ben acer ferrrai one kullanıyorum
<Safakerkus> acer'ın aspire one 'ın bile sürücülerini denedim
<Safakerkus> bi arkadaşım öyle yapmış
<Safakerkus> onun lafı üzerine onları bile denedim
<Safakerkus> bi türlü
<Safakerkus> tanıtamıyorum
<erdaltaskesen> http://www.erdaltaskesen.com/blog/gnome-shell-ati-ekran-karti-sorunu-fglrx
<erdaltaskesen> ben bununla hiç bir sorun yaşamadım
<Safakerkus> bakıyorum.
<Safakerkus> erdaltaskesen
<Safakerkus> son koda kadar hepsini hallettim
<Safakerkus> ama son kodu yazdıktan sonra söyle bi hata verdi
<Safakerkus> E: libgl1-mesa-dri:amd64 paketi konumlandırılamıyor
<Safakerkus> bi bilgisi olan var mı arkadaşlar ?
<rohanrhu> selamlar
<erdaltaskesen> slm
<Matthew> Selam arkadaþlar.
#ubuntu-tr 2011-12-11
<varadero> slm
<erdaltaskesen> slm
<etsw> a.s
<erdaltaskesen> Thunderbird'in arkaplanda çalışmasını nasıl sağlayabilirim?
<erdaltaskesen> ping
<varadero> arkada
<varadero> ?
<varadero> anca vnc ile sanırım yada ikinci bir X session u açman lazım
<erdaltaskesen> Ben pc açık olduğu sürece
<erdaltaskesen> mailleri kontrol etmesini istiyorum
<erdaltaskesen> ama yanlışlıkla katapıyorum
<varadero> gnome mu var
<varadero> ?
<varadero> evolution daha iyi gnome varsa
<erdaltaskesen> gnome shell
<erdaltaskesen> varadero: başlangıç uygulamalarına aldım ve kapatma simgesine tıkladığım zaman tamamen kapanıyor. Yeni gelen emaillerde uyarı vermiyor. Thunderbirdi hem biliyorum. Adres defterim o uygulama içinde ayrıca rss okumak içinde kullanıyorum
<erdaltaskesen> bunlardan dolayı tercih ediyorum açıkcası
<varadero> hakan,  yanış kanala girdin
<varadero> :)
<gsezen> slm
#ubuntu-tr 2012-12-03
<ogny> gnydn
<aykut> ogny, günaydın aga
<aykut> için rahat olsun dün gece uyudum
<aykut> lsşdjhsg
<ogny> adsfsfsdf
 * aykut ** SysInfo ** Client: HexChat 2.9.4 (x64) ** OS: Microsoft Windows 7 Ultimate  ** CPU: Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU     E7400  @ 2.80GHz (2.00 GHz) ** RAM: 4095 MB Total (865 MB Free) ** VGA: NVIDIA GeForce 8800 GT  ** Uptime: 126.59 Hours **
<aykut> bundan 12 felan çıkar
<aykut> 115 saat
<ogny> iyi kapismissiniz la
<aykut> dun gece baktım olmuyo delirecem
<ogny> dsfasfasf
<aykut> hap yuttum
<aykut> üstüne de iki tek attım
<ogny> vay vay vay
<ogny> iyi sag uyandim
<ogny> *uyandin
<aykut> alışkınım bana bişey olmaz
<aykut> ama yiyodum kafayı
<aykut> saatin tık tık sesi adamı rahatsız eder mi ya
<ogny> eder aga
<ogny> aga su senin
<ogny> son buldugun hatun var ya
<ogny> aradan bi yerden cikti
<ogny> onu eve davet etsene
<ogny> beraber yatarsan
<ogny> kesin uyursun
<ogny> D:
<aykut> lsdjhlsjkghdsg
<ogny> :D
<aykut> ogny, denedim pek bi etkisi yok
<aykut> hatun uyuyo
<aykut> sen bakıyon öyle mal mal
<ogny> viy...
<ogny> aga
<ogny> fazla detaya girmiim ama
<ogny> yorgunluktan bile
<ogny> uyuyabiliin bea
<ogny> D:
<aykut> ogny, neleri denedim ben
<aykut> peev
<ogny> :D
<aykut> kimyasal ya da alkol etkisinde olmayınca
<aykut> yemiyo
<ogny> hmm
<ogny> hic projektor alaniniz oldu mu
<ogny> icinde vga kablosu geliyor mu
<ogny> erkek-erkek uclu
<ogny> yoksa ayrica mi aliniyor
<subay^^> pardus ve ubuntu-tr logları nerede?
<ogny> mrcan: subay^^
<ogny> loglar lokalde ne varsa artik...
<ElixirVitae> slm
<ogny> merhaba subay^^ yazacagima mrcan'a yazmisim, sorry
<ogny> ElixirVitae: slm
<ogny> ElixirVitae: hoca sen her seyi bilion
<ogny> sana soram
<ogny> projeksiyon aletinin
<ogny> arabirimi
<ogny> usb olmasi
<ogny> svga/vga yerine mi
<ogny> bu arabirim
<ogny> onu anlayamadim
<ogny> bi de eger oyleyse
<ElixirVitae> Evet, netbook lar için genelde usb->VGA converter var
<ogny> svga/vga'dan daha mi hizlidir, daha mi iyidir
<ElixirVitae> Kullanmadım ama hiç
<ogny> anladim hoca, sagol
<ElixirVitae> VGA paraleldir, USB serial
<ogny> seri daha iyi gibi geliyor kulaga
<ElixirVitae> hız data rate e bağlıdır, ama nasıl olur bilmiyorum.
<ElixirVitae> http://eu.startech.com/media/products/USB2VGA/PDFs/USB2VGA_Datasheet.pdf
<ElixirVitae> ogny ^
<ElixirVitae> çok detay yok ama belirli bir çözünürlüğe kadar destek veriyormuş görünüşe göre
<ogny> sta
<ogny> usta
<ogny> ben boyle bir sey
<ogny> aramiyorum ama
<ogny> :)
<ogny> benim sordugum
<ogny> arastirirken bir projeksiyon aletinin arabiriminin usb oldugunu gordum
<ogny> digerlerinde svga/vga de var
<ogny> oraya takilmistim
<ogny> sagol boyle bi urunden de haberdar olmus olduk yani
<ogny> :)
<ElixirVitae> ( ._.)
<subay^^> ogny: local dediğin yerin linkini verebilir misin?
<ogny> local dedigim abi
<ogny> senin bilgisayarindaki loglar
<subay^^> http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<subay^^> ubuntu-tr burda var,
<subay^^> pardus?
<ElixirVitae> pardusun logları kendi sitesindeydi yamulmuyorsam
<aykut> yok
<ogny> hatayi iletebilir misin hoca
<ogny> sorry
<ogny> hay allah
#ubuntu-tr 2012-12-04
<etsw> word bilen biri ?
<ogny> gnydn
<fnoyanisi> selam
<fnoyanisi> ubuntu-tr web ile buranın ilgisi var mı
<aykut> ogny, nexus 7 baktın mı hiç
<ogny> yok agam
<ogny> aykut: fiyatlarini bilin mi?
<aykut> cıks
<ogny> valla
<ogny> iyi aklima getirdin abi
<ogny> o cihaz olabilir
<ogny> aykut: hayirdir
<ogny> nexus7 nerden esti
<aykut> hediye alıcam da birisine
<ogny> hahahaha
<ogny> aykut: abi
<ogny> hatun kisiye mi
<ogny> hani konustuduk gecen ona mi
<aykut> ona değil
<aykut> hatun kişiye yine
<aykut> ama o değil
<ogny> D:
<ogny> bu kimdi
<ogny> anlattin miydi
<Kartagis> hrm
<Kartagis> kde
<Kartagis> fena değilmiş
<ogny> en nihayetinde
<ogny> denedin helal
<Kartagis> bir de xfce mi yüklesem acaba
<Kartagis> deneyeceğim dediğimi hatırlamıyorum
<ogny> abi
<ogny> kde denemissin
<ogny> daha ne xfce
<ogny> dene cinnamon, canavar gibin
<Kartagis> cinnamon nedir ki?
<Kartagis> https://dl.dropbox.com/u/11918318/snapshot1.png
<ogny> camia
<ogny> nasilsiniz la
<Kartagis> sudo apt-get -y purge chromium-browser-l10n chromium-codecs-ffmpeg / Setting up chromium-codecs-ffmpeg-extra (20.0.1132.47~r144678-0ubuntu0.12.04.1)
<ogny> purge?
<ogny> ne derdin vardi ki
<Kartagis> bak apt-get neler yaptı
<Kartagis> google-chrome kullanıyorum
<ogny> vay be
<Kartagis> kde gözümün anasını ağlattı
<ogny> :D
<ogny> kde canavar ya
<ogny> ama kullanilmaz
<ogny> benim gibi i3wm kullanan
<ogny> biri icin buyuk eziyet
<ogny> 9-14 yas araligi icin ideal
<ogny> d:
<ogny> Kartagis: cinnamon son version denedin mi aga
<ogny> Cinnamon 1.6.7
<ogny> Cinnamon 1.6.7
<ogny> pardon
<Kartagis> fena değill
<Kartagis> bakarsın bir süre sonra bir süre onu kullanırım
<ogny> abi bi masaustu ortami ozlenir mi ya
<ogny> bizim idari isleri yapan personelin makinasinda
<ogny> guncelliyorum mint'i paso
<ogny> yeni 1.6.7 cok iyi
<ogny> gidip calisasim geliyor :)
 * aykut ** SysInfo ** Client: HexChat 2.9.4 (x64) ** OS: Microsoft Windows 7 Ultimate  ** CPU: Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU     E7400  @ 2.80GHz (2.00 GHz) ** RAM: 4095 MB Total (1026 MB Free) ** VGA: NVIDIA GeForce 8800 GT  ** Uptime: 156.52 Hours **
<Kartagis> sen de sanal makineye kur naneyi
<ogny> yuh
<ogny> 156 ours
 * aykut is now playing: Infected Mushroom - Never Mind
 * aykut wub wub wub wubwub
<ogny> yakacan psu'yu la
<aykut> yansın psuların alayı su veren itfaiyenin hortumunu seveyim
<ogny> adfasfdasf
<Kartagis> [OS] Linux 3.2.0-23-generic-pae/i686 [Distro] Ubuntu 12.04.1 LTS [CPU] 4 x Intel Core i5-2400S (2501.000 MHz) [Processes] 263 [Uptime] 4d 4h 37m [Users] 4 [Load Average] 1.73 [Disk Usage] 900.75GB/1226.27GB (73.45%)  - Internal Traffic (eth0): 127.49MB In/1746.79MB Out
<ogny> laptop mu aga?
<Kartagis> &math calc 156*24
<f0und> Kartagis: 3744
<Kartagis> hayırü
<ogny> dfasdfsf
<Kartagis> &math calc 156/24
<f0und> Kartagis: 6.5
<Kartagis> s/ü//
<ogny> asla vazgecme
<ogny> supermis Kartagis la
<ogny> http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=505569889463339
<Kartagis> evet ya
<ogny> banlieue: aga
<banlieue> yey
<ogny> bak bir unityci daha
<ogny> kendine masaustu arayisinda
<ogny> bak da gor
<ogny> daha nediyim sana
<ogny> :D
<banlieue> bana ne ya
<banlieue> herkesikinin ki kendine
<ogny> :D
<ogny> vay agam
<ogny> kapitalist olmuş
<banlieue> ne bakımdan
<ogny> kımsenin
<ogny> ne halde olduğu
<ogny> umrun degil la
<ogny> millet unity'lerde
<ogny> sürünüyor ağlıyor
<ogny> :D:
<banlieue> unity candır
<ogny> banlieue: aga
<ogny> satasmasak
<ogny> citin cikmiyor mubarek
<ogny> dertli misin nesin
<banlieue> yoo
<banlieue> takılıyoruz işte
<ogny> oke agam
<yalin> javaci var mi
#ubuntu-tr 2012-12-05
<ogny> gnydn
<Kartagis> zbam!
<ogny> D:
<ogny> http://www.indirdik.com/Kalcalari-Dik-Gosteren-Kulot-Brazilian-Secret?utm_source=mailing&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=daily_deal_7020&utm_content=weekly_deal_image_8253
<ogny> :D
<Kartagis> aferin onlara, indirmişler
<ogny> lazim ya
<ogny> :D
<fnoyanisi> selam kanal
<ElixirVitae> as
<fnoyanisi> burada herkez ubuntu kullanıyo dimi :)
<fnoyanisi> pardus kanalında az kisi pardus kullanıyo da
 * aykut ** SysInfo ** Client: HexChat 2.9.4 (x64) ** OS: Microsoft Windows 7 Ultimate  ** CPU: Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU     E7400  @ 2.80GHz (2.00 GHz) ** RAM: 4095 MB Total (940 MB Free) ** VGA: NVIDIA GeForce 8800 GT  ** Uptime: 177.94 Hours **
<fnoyanisi> yok aykut win7 mis
<Blaguvest> :)
<fnoyanisi> cygwin kullanan oldu mu?
<rgngl> en azindan evdeki sunucu ubuntu :)
<fnoyanisi> :)
<Kartagis> ...and the little girl asks "what is cygwin ever good for?"
<fnoyanisi> bende winde mingw kullanıyorum, msys ile
<fnoyanisi> bir de cygwin mi baksam dedim de
<fnoyanisi> çok gereksiz kasıntı geldi bana
<fnoyanisi> sorayım dedim
<fnoyanisi> sanırım derlenen app ile birçok dll port etmek gerekiyor
<rgngl> evet aynen oyle
<fnoyanisi> iyi gunler herkeze
<sebo28_> sa
<subay^^> Partition sector doesn't have the endmark 0xAA55
<subay^^> bu nedir?
<subay^^> bu mesaj ý testdisk flash disk için veriyor
<subay^^> crosair voyager 3.0
<subay^^> corsair*
#ubuntu-tr 2012-12-06
<birkan> iyi geceler herkese
<ElixirVitae> Ä°yi geceler, birkan.
<birkan> pek çok server gezdim onca kanal aradım en sonunda buldum dedim evet türk kanalları da mecvut :)
<birkan> ancak sayı olarak neden bu kadar az buna anlam veremedim
<ElixirVitae> netsplit.de ye gidebilirsin
<ElixirVitae> Arama yapıp türk kanallar bulabilirsin.
<ElixirVitae> Bir de yamulmuyorsam forum vardı türk irc kanalları üzerine, hepsini listelemişlerdi, güncel de tutuyorlardı.
<ElixirVitae> Eleman gitmiş, boşa yazmışım bunların hepsini.
<ElixirVitae> ┐(￣ー￣)┌
<aykut> yo ! ubuntucanlar
<ogny> zlmz
<ogny> dun baya bi cinnamon applet'i kurdum
<ogny> cok guzel
<ogny> kendi makinama da kurup
<ogny> X mi acsam
<ogny> kararsizim
<ogny> eglenceli yani
<Kartagis> ulan  hala alışamadım ekranın sol köşesinde bir şeyler oluyor
<ogny> asdfasfdasfd
<ogny> kapat abi
<ogny> gerek yok yani
<ogny> mac'ten arak seylerhep
<ogny> upstart
<ogny> startup
<ogny> bunlar tam olarak nedi
<ogny> bilen var mi
<ogny> ve bunlarin birbiriyle bi ilgisi var mi
<ogny> gozunu sevdigimin tmux'u ya
<ogny> mouse olmadan da pencere bolumlerini duzenleyebiliyorum artik
<ogny> huyuna suyuna alisinca
<Kartagis> heha, istediğimi yaptım nihayet
<ogny> nedir o usta
<Kartagis> http://biberlifoto.net
<ogny> baya guzel olmus hoca
<ogny> bende noscript var
<ogny> acmiom pek js'leri
<ogny> o acidan bir geri bildirim veremeyecem
<ogny> javascript'le mi ilgiliydi senin aypmak istedigin sey
<ogny> ^^
<ogny> Kartagis: ^^
<Kartagis> cıks
<Kartagis> javascript yok ki orrada
<Kartagis> s/rr/r/
<fnoyanisi> selam
<ogny> Kartagis: hmm
<ogny> o zaman
<ogny> slide show yoktu di mi
<ogny> fnoyanisi: slmlar hoca
<fnoyanisi> eyvallah
<Kartagis> cıks
<aykut> Kartagis, biberlifoto isminden emin misin
<aykut> nereden geliyor biberlifoto ismi
<aykut> öyle sorayım
<aykut> bir domain olarak baya ilginç bi seçin
<aykut> seçim*
<ogny> pardon aykut
<ogny> hoca forensic toolkit'le isin oldu mu hic
<aykut> yok
<ogny> aykut: peki windowz'ta donanimlarin durumunu gormek icin
<aykut> adını bile duymadım
<aykut> o nedir
<ogny> bana onerecegin bir sy var mi
<ogny> http://www.accessdata.com/support/product-downloads
<aykut> donanım durumlarını aç
<ogny> ofisteki bilgisayarlara bakim yapmak istiyorum da
<aykut> ?
<ogny> orasi iyi midir
<ogny> biraz kurcaliyim abi
<aykut> donanım durumlarını
<aykut> açıkla
<ogny> islemci isisi
<aykut> donanımın hangi durumundan bahsediyosun
<ogny> ram kullanim miktari
<ogny> digerleri cok da onemli sayilmaz
<aykut> he en bilindiği eski everesttir
<ogny> tamam
<aykut> aida extreme oldu galiba adı
<aykut> Onun dışında bir iki program var ama hiç profesyonel kullanım
<aykut> için bişeyler bakınmadım
<ogny> eyv. abi bunlar da gayet iyi oldu, sagol
<fnoyanisi> ya linux da codeblocks ta debugger kullanan var mı
<ogny> codeblocks neymis bakalim
<ogny> ide mi
<fnoyanisi> öyle
<ogny> oylemis
<ogny> cross-platform ide
<fnoyanisi> sanırım gui'sinde bir bug var, text box görünmüyor :(
<ogny> fnoyanisi: windows versiyonu ucretli mi hoca
<ogny> ondan mi kullanmiyosun
<fnoyanisi> windows versiyonu da ücretsiz
<fnoyanisi> windows da da bunu kullanıyom ben
<ogny> ayni sorun orda da mi var
<fnoyanisi> yada mingw ile comand line
<fnoyanisi> windows ta genelde gdb ile debug ediyrom
<fnoyanisi> cl'den
<ogny> anladim sayilir
<Kartagis> aykut: eşim seçti bunu
<aykut> hmm
<aykut> Özel bir sebebi var mı
<aykut> eğer çok özele girmezse
<Kartagis> eskiden onun lakabı biberli idi
<Kartagis> kedimizin adı Biber
<aykut> anladım
<aykut> şimdi bir anlama büründü domain
<aykut> ^^
<Kartagis> anlamsız mıydı önce?
<aykut> pek anlamlı gelmemişti açıkcası
<aykut> aklıma gelen
<aykut> biberli nin
<aykut> soyadı olabileceği
<aykut> ya da bununla ilgili bir oluşuma ait olabileceği
<ogny> abi domain de gec ya
<ogny> allani severseniz
<aykut> sdlgşhks ogny abi web işiyle ilgilendiğim için
<ogny> Kartagis agam zaten takiktir
<aykut> ister istemez diikkat çekti
<ogny> aykut agam sen de takarsan yandik valla
<aykut> kimseyi kırmak gibi bi amacım yok
<aykut> sordum sadece
<ogny> hea
<aykut> bilmeden kırdıysam özür dilerim
<Kartagis> yo kirilmadim
<ogny> cok kirginim su an ben
<ogny> yemek soyledim hala gelmedi
<ogny> napim gelince dovim mi
<ogny> kirginim...
<aykut> ogny ne söyledin
<ogny> enginar-yesil corba-makarna
<ogny> menu bu
<aykut> yesil corba neymiş be aga
<ogny> aga yesil zebzeleri
<ogny> mixerden geciriyorlar
<ogny> karman corman yesillik
<ogny> guzeldir
<aykut> ogny, ilginç
<aykut> hiç duymadıydım
<ogny> bura entel mekani aga
<ogny> balmumcu
<ogny> burada oluyor zaten
<aykut> ben de yesem bişeyler iyi olur aslında
<ogny> ben de daha evvel duymadidim
<ogny> ye agam
 * aykut ** SysInfo ** Client: HexChat 2.9.4 (x64) ** OS: Microsoft Windows 7 Ultimate  ** CPU: Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU     E7400  @ 2.80GHz (2.00 GHz) ** RAM: 4095 MB Total (732 MB Free) ** VGA: NVIDIA GeForce 8800 GT  ** Uptime: 201.81 Hours **
<ogny> kapi caldigina gore geldi
<ogny> 201...
<ogny> aykut: kasayi actin mi hic hoca
<ogny> fanlarin durumunu merak ediyorum
<ogny> :D
<aykut> kapakları bulsam
<aykut> kapatırdım
<ogny> :D
<ogny> evde mi kaybettin kapaklari
<aykut> kasa oldugu fıkrıne kapılma
<ogny> :D:D:D
<ogny> ss atabilsen
<ogny> guzel olur
<aykut> bır motherboard tray den farkı yok
<aykut> daha sonra
<ogny> tmm hoca
<ogny> googlemonkeyr kullanan var mi
<ogny> aykut: hoca bu kadar havayla temasi
<ogny> sakat degil mi
<aykut> ogny, hep böyleydi
<ogny> anladim
<aykut> bi sıkıntı yok bence
<ogny> bi daha
<ogny> sysinfo atsana
<ogny> donanima dikkat edim
 * aykut ** SysInfo ** Client: HexChat 2.9.4 (x64) ** OS: Microsoft Windows 7 Ultimate  ** CPU: Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU     E7400  @ 2.80GHz (2.00 GHz) ** RAM: 4095 MB Total (877 MB Free) ** VGA: NVIDIA GeForce 8800 GT  ** Uptime: 202.75 Hours **
<ogny> guzelmis
<ogny> motherboard ney marka
<aykut> asus
<aykut> p5 kpl
<ogny> direk icimi okudun
<ogny> :D
<aykut> :D
<aykut> ayagimi yerden kesiyo
<ogny> aykut: hoca kendin mi topladin hazir mi aldin
<aykut> toplama
<ogny> islemcinin
<ogny> uzerine surulen macun
<ogny> adi ney
<ogny> bilio musun
<aykut> termal macun de
<ogny> eyv. hoca
<aykut> verırler
<ogny> cinden
<ogny> siparis verirken
<ogny> ekleyecem simdi
<ogny> macun : cement
<ogny> macun : dope
<ogny> macun : lute
<ogny> macun : mastic
<ogny> macun : paste
<ogny> macun : adhesive cement
<ogny> macun : pasting
<ogny> macun : cementer
<ogny> macun : compound
<ogny> macun : wood filler
<ogny> bunlardan biridir D:
<aykut> paste kullanılır sanırım
<aykut> du bakayım ingilizcesine
<aykut> thermal grease
<aykut> heat paste
<ogny> cok saol usta ya
<aykut> ikisi sık kullanılanlarıymış
<aykut> thermal compound diye de geçiyo
<aykut> youtube da sık sık
<ogny> Kartagis: abi sen hackintos kullanirken
<ogny> applestore'dan app alabiliyor muydunm?
<Kartagis> evet
<ogny> cok iyiymis ya
<ogny> abi aslinda
<ogny> bilgisayarcilar
<ogny> bu ise el atsalar
<ogny> hackintosh kursalar
<ogny> mac diye satsalar
<ogny> uyumlu donanimi toplayip
<ogny> canavar gibi is bence
<ogny> win7'yle beraber bilgisayarcilik oldu
<ogny> tum donanim suruculerini kuruyor kendi
<Kartagis> duyulursa ne kadar ceza gelir haberin var mı?
<ogny> abi
<ogny> alayi korsan win kurmuyor mu
<ogny> volume license D:
<rgngl> hackintosh isi cok sakat
<rgngl> stable sekilde kullanan duymadim
<ogny> hadi ya
<ogny> haa sakat derken evet
<ogny> sorunlu yani
<ogny> genelde linuxcular
<rgngl> bi kere driver olayi linux'tan bile sikinti
<ogny> kullaniyor
<ogny> iyi kotu
<rgngl> cunku apple'in belli basli donanimi var
<fnoyanisi> >> <ogny> win7'yle beraber bilgisayarcilik oldu
<fnoyanisi> <ogny> tum donanim suruculerini kuruyor kendi
<aykut> driver olayını geçtim
<fnoyanisi> akşama kadar driver kurmak hoşuna mı gidiyo :)
<aykut> tek düze donanım ile satarsın da
<ogny> :D
<ogny> fnoyanisi: ne yaptigimi nerden bilion sen bakim D:
<aykut> sahtekarlık olur
<ogny> aykut: nasil sahtekarlik abi
<fnoyanisi> ogny : o da var tabi
<Kartagis> ben nvidia'yi tanitacagim diye akla kara sectim
<aykut> <ogny> hackintosh kursalar
<aykut> <ogny> mac diye satsalar
<ogny> aykut: haaa
<aykut> mac diye satarsan
<aykut> anlayanı var anlamayanı var
<ogny> onu kilifina uydurursun be abi
<ogny> dersin yani
<ogny> mac alacagina 1/10 fiyatina bunu al
<ogny> mac gibi kullan
<aykut> ne kadar bi mac şu sıralar
<aykut> fiyat olarak
<ogny> desktop bkaalim bi tane
<Kartagis> 4000TL
<Kartagis> civari
<ogny> 400e satarsin D:>
<aykut> 400 e topladıgın pc den hayır mı gelir
<ogny> quad core 2500$
<ogny> abd fiyati tabi
<ogny> http://www.apple.com/macpro/
<ogny> Kartagis: abi kritik bir sorum daha olucak
<ogny> hakintosh'a adobe urunleri kurulabiliyor mu
<Kartagis> Mac'tee calisan ne varsa kurabiliyorsun
<ogny> vay be]
<Kartagis> yeter ki .dmg'si olsun
<ogny> Kartagis: bisey daha sorucam be abi
<ogny> bogduysam kusura bakma
<Kartagis> sor aga
<Kartagis> sorun degil
<ogny> macstore'da, appstore'daki programlar
<Kartagis> ben de seni bogarim odesiriz
<Kartagis> :D
<fnoyanisi> :)
<ogny> internette  .dmg hali olarak bir yerlerde bulunuyor mu
<ogny> Kartagis:dafsdfaf
<ogny> mesela .apk'lari cok kolay buluyorum ben
<Kartagis> bulunur herhalde, bakmadim
<Kartagis> .apk ne la?
<ogny> android paketleri
<ogny> google'da
<fnoyanisi> ogny : ozellikle mac mi istiyon?
<ogny> filetype:apk 'package_name'
<ogny> fnoyanisi: aslinda ozellikle ipad icin
<Kartagis> soyle de oluyor
<Kartagis> programin web sitesine gidiyorsun
<Kartagis> o da sana "view in appstore" diyor
<ogny> evet
<fnoyanisi> ubuntunun besi yetmiyo ya :)
<fnoyanisi> canavar gibi maşallah
<Kartagis> lan her sey tam ekran oldu
<Kartagis> https://dl.dropbox.com/u/11918318/ekrangoruntusu.png
<ogny> isg
<ogny> pardon
<ogny> c
<ogny> ana kde la
<fnoyanisi> hangı dağıtım o
<ogny> kvirc la
<ogny> :D
<ogny> sayende
<ogny> kanalda kimler var gordum
<ogny> Kartagis'te maskulen simge var
<ogny> :D
<ogny> CrazyOp: mrb
<ogny> banlieue: hayatimda gordugum en dandik yazilardan biriydi hoca, ne diye paylastin anlamadim...
<banlieue> fuck off man
<ogny> adfasdfasf
<ogny> psikopatlarin temel tekniklerinden biri
<banlieue> stalin ile ilgili 7/24 küfür eden tiplerin yazılarını mı paylaşaydım
<banlieue> :p
<ogny> hayatin basitlestirilmesi, adilestirilmesi
<ogny> neymis efendim
<ogny> planli ekonomiye gecilip
<ogny> dunyanin en buyuk ekonomilerinden biri olmusmus
<ogny> vay babam vay sosyalizme bak sosyalizme
<banlieue> yani hacı
<banlieue> ne olması gerekiyordu onu anlamadım
<ogny> somuru olmamasi gerekiyordu
<ogny> baski olmamasi gerekiyordu
<ogny> devlet yokolmaliydi
<ogny> bla bla bla
<banlieue> oldu
<banlieue> başka?
<ogny> :D
<ogny> ama o yazi cok dandik be abi
<ogny> 91 oncesi yazilmis gibi
<ogny> memurlara yazdirilmis daha dogrusu
<banlieue> devlet aldığı artı değeri halka geri gönderiyor
<ogny> reel sosyalizmin buyuk basarilari
<banlieue> nesi sömürü
<banlieue> devletin sönümlenmesini bugünden yarına mı algılıyorsunuz anlamadım
<banlieue> devlet mülkiyetini savunuyoruz
<banlieue> tabi ki devlet güçlenecek
<ogny> kim savunuyor
<banlieue> ben mi güçlenecem
<banlieue> alaala
<ogny> mulkiyetin devlet veya ozel elde olmasi
<banlieue> marx savunuyor
<ogny> D:
<ogny> yok artik
<banlieue> marx devlet mülkiyetini öneriyor amk
<ogny> marx da mi stalinist la
<banlieue> yok stalin marksist aslında
<ogny> oradaki mulkiyetin devletlestirilmesi
<banlieue> asdfasdfas
<ogny> sadfasfadsf
<ogny> marx'ta sosyalizm diye bir kavram bile yok
<ogny> komunizmin alt evresinde
<ogny> cok hizlica gecilen bir evre
<banlieue> nasıl okuduğuna bağlı olarak değişir
<ogny> hoca bu bana gonderdigin
<ogny> memurlara dikte ettirilen yazilar
<ogny> ayni uslupla
<ogny> nixon'un da
<ogny> hitler'in de bulursun
<ogny> cok yasa devletimiz
<ogny> buyuk basarilar
<ogny> hatta cok uzaga gitmeye gerek yok
<ogny> kemalist devlet pratigi var
<banlieue> hacı ne yazacaktı?
<banlieue> biz muhalifleri 1-2 sene hapislerde çürüttü
<ogny> oradaki olusumun kritigini yapabilirdi elbet
<banlieue> k
<ogny> muhalifler?
<banlieue> azılıları 10 sene sürttük kamplarda çürüttük filan mı
<ogny> son muhalif sag kalan da trockiydi
<banlieue> neticede hep olumsuz yanlarından bakılıyor
<ogny> abi stalinizmi savunursun ok
<ogny> turk solu diye bi grup var
<ogny> cayir cayir irkcilik yapiyor
<ogny> di mi
<ogny> ok
<ogny> her nevi insan musveddeligi var ok
<ogny> ama bunu bi de boyle memur gibi
<ogny> sosyalizmin buyuk zaferleri diye yazarsan
<ogny> .otuyle gulerler be
<ogny> 2013'e geldik yani
<ogny> dersin ki
<ogny> direnemedi
<ogny> dayanamadi yani
<ogny> hatasi suydu buydu
<ogny> savunmanin bile bi inandiriciligi olsun yani
<ogny> :D
<banlieue> onun için de yazılar yazılıyor
<banlieue> niye kaybetti diyerekten
<banlieue> yani biz stalin'i konuşuyoruz
<banlieue> stalin'in doğum günü
<banlieue> onun üzerine konuşacağız haliyle
<Kartagis> gnome'e gectim
<Kartagis> &g stalin
<f0und> Kartagis: Joseph Stalin - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia: <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Joseph_Stalin>; BBC - History - Historic Figures: Joseph Stalin (1879 - 1953): <http://www.bbc.co.uk/history/historic_figures/stalin_joseph.shtml>; Joseph Stalin : Biography: <http://www.spartacus.schoolnet.co.uk/RUSstalin.htm>; Biography: Joseph Stalin: (2 more messages)
<Kartagis> 18 Aralik'ta dogmus
<ogny> onun sanina
<ogny> 2 haftalik kutlama gider
<Kartagis> niye insanlari yanlis yonlendiriyorsun banlieue?
<ogny> ben de basladim dunden beri
<ogny> anmaya kendisini
<banlieue> erken başlamışlar
<ogny> :D
<banlieue> hani yazarlar 2 haftada bir yazıyor ya
<banlieue> bazıları
<banlieue> sol haber'de
<banlieue> ondan herhal
<ogny> an an bitmez zaten
<ogny> 2 haftada anca
<banlieue> troçki acın sürüyor galiba
<banlieue> asdfasdf
<ogny> D:
<fnoyanisi> ıyı gunler
<ogny> tuh
<ogny> sorucaktik
<ogny> codeblocks mevzunu
<aykut> Kartagis, f0und senin bot mu ?
<Kartagis> sir yes sir!
<aykut> hocam limnoria da SASL destegi var mi
<aykut> biliyo musun
<Kartagis> bilmiyorum, hic merak etmedim
<Kartagis> SASL ne icin?
<aykut> şöyle
<aykut> freenode tarafından yasaklanmış bi sunucuda hesabım var
<aykut> Tor networkune baglanıp
<aykut> freenode a girecem
<aykut> o da SASL auth istiyor
<aykut> yani aslında bağlanıyorum
<aykut> SASL istediği için
<aykut> freenode bana cevap vermiyor
<Kartagis> https://github.com/ProgVal/Limnoria/issues/16
<ogny> limnoria ne la
<ogny> otmus
<ogny> hay allam ya
<ogny> ne acayip adamlarsiniz valla muhteremler
<aykut> ogny, limnoria supybot forku
<Kartagis> sensin acayip
<Kartagis> http://friendfeed.com/kerizella/480c0c51/facebook-bana-resmen-arkadaslarn-sat-dedi-kedi
<ogny> ne acayip adamlar varf
<ogny> benim aklim ermiyor
<Kartagis> birisi bana kafa atsin da RHCSA icin calismaya baslayayim
<Kartagis> sinav €400 olunca iyice calismaliyim
<ogny> rhcsa
<ogny> ne la
<ogny> cok uzun
<ogny> calisma bosver
<ogny> d:
<Kartagis> red hat system certification administrator
<ogny> system de var herhal
<Kartagis> anlamadim?
<ogny> rhcsa
<ogny> dediydin
<Kartagis> red hat certified system administrator
<Kartagis> omur boyu gecerli
<ogny> haha
<ogny> omur boyu rchsa'sin demek ha
<Kartagis> rhcsa
<ogny> hea
<banlieue> ogny reyiz ben bu steam linux beta'yı nasıl yükleyecün
<banlieue> update olmuyor lanet olası
* You're now known as ubuntulog
#ubuntu-tr 2012-12-07
<fnoyanisi> selam
<rgngl> selam
<fnoyanisi> sql de iddali olan var mı
<fnoyanisi> (ben değilim ondan soruyorum :} )
<aykut> fnoyanisi, problemi alalım
<fnoyanisi> aykut, bir tablo var. tablodaki tüm değerler için "select X where Y=ccccc" gibi bir sorgu koşmam lazım
<fnoyanisi> bunu tablodaki tüm satırlar için koşmam lazım
<fnoyanisi> örneğin, 10.000 satır olan bir tabloa
<fnoyanisi> ad, soyad, telefon, adres
<fnoyanisi> her satırdaki kayıt için, onun ile aynı soyada sahip diğer satırları çekmem lazım
<fnoyanisi> sqli ile olur mu!?
<aykut> anlamadım galiba
<fnoyanisi> :)
<fnoyanisi> şöyle diyelim
<aykut> ad soyad telefon adres tablon var
<fnoyanisi> evet
<fnoyanisi> içerisinde 10.000 satır olsun
<aykut> tamama
<aykut> 10k row
<fnoyanisi> ilk satır = ahmet, ucar, 12345, ev
<aykut> sonra
<fnoyanisi> ikinci satır = ayse, bir, 12345, is
<fnoyanisi> söyle bir sorgu var
<aykut> tamam
<fnoyanisi> select ad from tablo where soyad='ucar'
<fnoyanisi> aynı sorgu, ikinci satır için
<fnoyanisi> select ad from tablo where soyad='bir'
<fnoyanisi> oluyor
<fnoyanisi> yani, her satırdaki kişi ile aynı soyada sahip kişileri çıkartacak bişey
<fnoyanisi> tek soru ile olur mu?
<aykut> select ad from tablo where soyad=(select soyad from tablo)
<Kartagis> group by
<aykut> onu dicektim
<aykut> niye subquery çalıştırman gerekecek
<aykut> select * from tablo group by soyad
<aykut> dersen sıralı olarak gelir sana
<fnoyanisi> sıralı değil
<fnoyanisi> bu selectin sonucuc başka bir tabloaya insert edecem
<aykut> bir kere mi gelecek her soyadı peki ?
<fnoyanisi> hayır
<fnoyanisi> aynı soyad'dan 10 kere varsa tabloda, 10 kere gelecek
<aykut> her satır için aynı tablodaki aynı soyadlı kayıtları istiyosun
<fnoyanisi> aynen
<fnoyanisi> bunu da başka bir tabloya insert edecem
<fnoyanisi> insert into select gibi bişe olacak da, insert kısmı :)
<aykut> insert into tablo2(col1,col2,coln) select col1,col2,coln from tablo1 where soyad = (select soyad from tablo1)
<aykut> tabi dbms e göre değişir
<aykut> tahminimce bu
<aykut> lkjhs
<aykut> istediğin böyle bişey sanırım
<aykut> ama hata verecek
<aykut> dur
<aykut> lksdjhd
<fnoyanisi> insert kısmı ilk aşamada omit edilebilir
<aykut> soyad değişkeni tek başına gelmiyor dicek
<fnoyanisi> esasında, bunu C++ içinde kullanacaö, sqlite ile. tüm satırlar için loop ile bişey de yapılabilir ama uzun sürer
<aykut> fnoyanisi, id var mı tablonda ?
<fnoyanisi> zaten tabloları import etmek bi saat alıyo :S
<fnoyanisi> yok
<fnoyanisi> tablo CSV importu
<aykut> tüh sıralı bi id olsaydı bu şekil çözülürdü
<fnoyanisi> ne yazık ki :(
<fnoyanisi> CSV den db ye import
<aykut> fnoyanisi, her türlü loop kullanman gerekececek
<aykut> o vakit
<fnoyanisi> uff....
<aykut> sqlite diyosun
<fnoyanisi> yani :)
<aykut> gelişmiş bi rdbms olsaydı
<aykut> stored procedure yazardın kurtulurdun
<ElixirVitae> Slm.
<fnoyanisi> slm
<fnoyanisi> aykut : ya zaten, elimde uygulama var. onu db ile yapayım dedim. daha önce sadece kod idi
<fnoyanisi> dedimki, dosyaları import ederim db ye, sql ile işler sonrası sonucu export eerim
<fnoyanisi> ilk bomba, import export yok
<fnoyanisi> hadi onu hallettik, bir haftada
<fnoyanisi> sonra şimdi bi de bu çıksa....uff ki ne uff
<aykut> fnoyanisi, geçmiş olsun
<fnoyanisi> oldu ina
<fnoyanisi> inan...
<aykut> :)
<fnoyanisi> vallahi kara kara düşünüyom
<aykut> nerden import ettin ?
<aykut> loop ile mi
<fnoyanisi> evet, dosyadan okuyup sqlite C API ile tek tek import ediyom
<aykut> abi her veritabanı tasarımına bi tane eklemek lazım
<aykut> id alanı
<fnoyanisi> onu da yapmak zor, onun için kendi strtok() ve daha bir sürü string fonsksiyonumu yazmam gerekti
<aykut> keşke id de ekleyeydin
<fnoyanisi> o zaman nasıl olurdu?
<fnoyanisi> fonskyon benim ID de eklerim başlık da :)
<aykut> :D:D
<aykut> eklemişsin o kadar
<fnoyanisi> karal benim
<aykut> + sqlite ile o kadar çalışmadım
<fnoyanisi> ne desem o olur
<aykut> muhtemelen öyle bişey yoktur
<aykut> yine loop a kalır işin
<fnoyanisi> sqlite çok basiv
<fnoyanisi> aklıma gelen bir düğer çözüm de
<fnoyanisi> uzun sürerse sürsün
<fnoyanisi> sonra multithread ile biraz cocurency kazandırmak
<fnoyanisi> o hızı arttıtır
<fnoyanisi> aykut : http://pastebin.com/AvWCti9W
<aykut> Soyad = (Seele
<aykut> yerine
<aykut> soyad IN (select kullansana
<fnoyanisi> kolayım bakalım
<fnoyanisi> tablonun aynısı verdi :)
<fnoyanisi> neden ilk sorguda sadece "kaya"lari getirdi
<fnoyanisi> bir fikrin var mı
<aykut> select soyad FROM kutukten ilk gelen veri
<aykut> kaya oldu
<aykut> soyad = kaya oldu yani
<fnoyanisi> işte ikinci gelen veriyi de alsa :)
<aykut> union destekliyo mu acaba
<fnoyanisi> bilmem
<fnoyanisi> yok ya
<fnoyanisi> durum umutsuz gibi
<fnoyanisi> ben, C ile loop atacam sanırım :(
<aykut> harbiden de ağır sql sorusu oldu
<aykut> çok güzel sınav sorusu olur aslında
<fnoyanisi> :)
<fnoyanisi> ya tabloda oluyo 400k satır
<fnoyanisi> bunu kod ile loop lamak
<aykut> ya mssql olsa
<aykut> sp yazarım hemen
<aykut> sqlite olunca
<aykut> cıks olmuyo
<fnoyanisi> vallahi, lightwiegth olsun diye sqlite dedik ama
<fnoyanisi> onun da yarısı C kodu olacak şimdi
<fnoyanisi> olmadı
<fnoyanisi> bi önceki uygulama Qt idi, onu FLTK + Sqlite ile port edim dedim
<fnoyanisi> Qt olan herşei C++ vector ile yapıyo
<fnoyanisi> görece yavaş ama ona da multithread filan yapmıştım, iyidi
<fnoyanisi> sonra conditionlar filan çoğalınca, dedim en iyisi sql kullanıp sorgu ile halletmek herşeyi
<fnoyanisi> onda da ahan elimizde kaldı
<Kartagis> h264enc neden postfix'i yuklemeye kalkar?
 * aykut ** SysInfo ** Client: HexChat 2.9.4 (x64) ** OS: Microsoft Windows 7 Ultimate  ** CPU: Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU     E7400  @ 2.80GHz (2.00 GHz) ** RAM: 4095 MB Total (980 MB Free) ** VGA: NVIDIA GeForce 8800 GT  ** Uptime: 229.16 Hours **
<ogny> selam
<ogny> .c
<ogny> herkessler nasıl
<ogny> soruları tek tek alalım
<ogny> sırayla ltf pls
<ogny> asdfsfs
<fnoyanisi> kimse bişe sormadı ya :)
<ogny> asdfasf
<fnoyanisi> adasdrwrwer
<ogny> fnoyanisi: aga sen sql gibi bir damar
<ogny> girmedin miydi?
<fnoyanisi> o geçti
<ogny> hea
<ogny> çözüldü mü
<fnoyanisi> onu kod ile yapacam
<fnoyanisi> yok
<ogny> oke agam
<ogny> fnoyanisi: agam
<ogny> sen codeblocks mu kullanıyordun?
<fnoyanisi> :)
<ogny> ?
<fnoyanisi> loop ile yaptım
<fnoyanisi> 3 dk 9 sn de process ediyo
<ogny> dünkü sorununu mu?
<ogny> debuggingi?
<fnoyanisi> yok bugunku
<fnoyanisi> sql
<ogny> dünkü noldu hoca?
<ogny> linux'ta
<ogny> sorun oluyordu
<Kartagis> höh
<ogny> :D
<fnoyanisi> gdb kullandım :)
<Kartagis> patron bi iş verdi ebem sikildi
<fnoyanisi> herzamanki gibi
<ogny> :D
<ogny> fnoyanisi: linux'ta da gdb var mıydı
<ogny> bilmiyordum hoca
<Kartagis> var
<ogny> Kartagis: ne gibi bi iş?
<Kartagis> ya kamera kaydi cevirme
<ogny> patronlar fena ya
<ogny> vay be
<ogny> Kartagis: ffmpeg mi denedin hoca
<fnoyanisi> ogny : trolledigin sonucuna varip cevap vermiyorum
<Kartagis> ben ses ettim, ihale bana kaldi
<ogny> fnoyanisi: vallahi çok cahilim hoca be
<ogny> troll hiç yaptığım bir şey değil
<fnoyanisi> -1
<Kartagis> yok, windows'ta elecard
<ogny> Kartagis: üstad helal
<ogny> fnoyanisi: sana oradan trollman mişim gibi mi geliyor yazdıklarım
<fnoyanisi> <ogny> fnoyanisi: linux'ta da gdb var mıydı
<ogny> evet abi
<ogny> ondan sonraki cümlemi de yapıştırır mısın
<ogny> bilmediğini söylemek ayıp mı?
<fnoyanisi> yok degil de, gdb bir yerde native debugger linux ta
<fnoyanisi> neyse
<fnoyanisi> ben yatayım
<fnoyanisi> abbas kaçar
<fnoyanisi> hadi size iyi gunler
<fnoyanisi> ben de yatam
<genc> slm
<Simurg> as
<mozakca> Arkadaşlar yeni bir tablet aldı ama bilgisayarıma taktığımda hiçbir şekilde tableti görmüyor?
<mozakca> bilgisayarımdan dosya gönderecem ama gönderemiyorum
#ubuntu-tr 2012-12-08
<fnoyanisi> selam kanal
<rgngl> selam
<mozakca> teşekkürler arkadaşlar çok yardımcı oldunuz
<banlieue> i want play a game
<aykut_> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Iy9_JS2VhjY
 * aykut ** SysInfo ** Client: HexChat 2.9.4 (x64) ** OS: Microsoft Windows 7 Ultimate  ** CPU: Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU     E7400  @ 2.80GHz (2.00 GHz) ** RAM: 4095 MB Total (2051 MB Free) ** VGA: NVIDIA GeForce 8800 GT  ** Uptime: 246.32 Hours **
<fnoyanisi> slm
<aykut> slm
<banlieue> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lug03jpxkA4
<ElixirVitae> Slm.
<ElixirVitae> Pardus hangi DE yi kullanıyor, bilen var mı?
<rgngl> ke
<rgngl> kde
<ElixirVitae> eyw
#ubuntu-tr 2012-12-09
<rgngl> rica
<aykut__> https://lh5.googleusercontent.com/-yxysUH3RxA0/UME7KooAy2I/AAAAAAAAe5g/YuWuHbm5RhM/s450/tumblr_liz0edjyMu1qhgyrqo1_500.jpeg
<genc> slm
<ElixirVitae> slm
<sebo> sa
<genc> as
<ekolojik> sebo: ubuntucu olmuşsun hayırlı olsun
<sebo> Sysinfo for 'bose': Linux 3.6.9-1-ARCH running KDE Development Platform 4.9.4, CPU: Genuine Intel(R) CPU            2140  @ 1.60GHz at 1200 MHz (3227 bogomips), HD: 51/95GB, RAM: 2811/3033MB, 129 proc's, 1.49h up
<sebo> ekolojik:  yeterlimi bu cevap
<ekolojik> pardustan iyice umudu kestin herhalde
<ekolojik> ama arch"a nasıl bulaştın anlamadım
<sebo> o ankacılardanhiç bişey olmaz
<sebo>  enfazla bir sürüm
<ekolojik> adamların kulağına gitmesin üzülürler sonra
<sebo> üzülsünler beni üzdüler  onlarda üzülsün
<sebo> bi dep pardusa bile dayanamadılar
<genc> ihtiyar debian dünyasına terfi ettin sanıyordum
<sebo> başka lünüx sürümlerine tamüleri yok onları
<genc> arc nw olaki
<genc> neolaki
<sebo> arch anasistem oldu şimdilik dep pardus tamsürüm cıkarsın ona  geçecem büyük bir ihtimal
<genc> pardus debian çatallaması olmaz
<genc> anca şuan yaptıklarını yaparlar
<sebo> şuankide pardusu aratmıyor aslında
<genc> şuanki debian
<sebo> biliyorum
<sebo> benimkide arch pardus:P
<genc> bir dagıtım oluşturmazlar
<genc> arch nasıl şişiyormu
<sebo> şimdilik iyi
<sebo> hızlı ve kulanışlı
<sebo>  ve güncel
<genc> debian veya ubuntu niye tercih etmiyorsun
<sebo> debian eskici
<sebo>  ubuntuda gnome var
<ekolojik> unity var süper
<sebo> ısınamadım ona
<genc> cinnamon var
<genc> ubuntu
<genc> gnome shell var
<sebo> ısınamadım
<ekolojik> gerçi bende ram az olduğu için çok gecikme oluyor ama unity güzel bence
<sebo> illaki kade
<sebo> kde
<genc> cinnamon tavsiye ederim
<genc> dene
<sebo> mintde denedim onu
<genc> her denedigin mint cinnamonla gelmez
<genc> ubuntuda cinnamon dene
<sebo> cinnamon denedim işte
<ekolojik> genc ubuntu 12.04 e cinnamon kurulabiliyor mu
<genc> kurulur
<sebo> 2007 beri ilk defa pardusu sildim ankacıların yüzünden
<ekolojik> ama cinnamona birden fazla masaüstü olmuyor
<genc> http://postimage.org/image/d5ihu2ifd/
<genc> 12.10 cinnamon
<genc> evet
<ekolojik> kaç tane masaüstü var burda anlamadım
<ElixirVitae> Sebo, o sistemde kde kasmıyor mu?
<genc> masa üstü dedigin çalışma alanı
<ElixirVitae> Yoksa efektleri kaldırarak mı kullanıyorsun?
<genc> kaç tane istersen olur
<genc> başta 2
<sebo> kasmıyor
<ElixirVitae> Hmm.
#ubuntu-tr 2013-12-02
<TPKing> sa
<TPKing> türkce karakter sorununu nasil duzeltebilirim.
<TPKing> dosya isimlerinde turkce karakterler mevcut
#ubuntu-tr 2013-12-03
<solid> selam gençler
<Kartagis> selam ihtiyar
#ubuntu-tr 2013-12-04
<akar1m_> sleam
<akar1m_> nasılsınız
#ubuntu-tr 2013-12-05
<olgac> slm
<Kartagis> selam olgac
<olgac> ubuntu shell de tek satırda birden fazla kod nasıl yazılır
<emr> olgac, ; ile ayırabilirsin
<olgac> bir örnek yazarmısın?
<emr> ls;ls
<olgac> çok teşşekür ederim
<olgac> emr
<emr> olgac, rica ederim:)
<olgac> arkadaşlar birde yazdığım bu kodların çıktısını txt dosyasına yazmak istiyorum
<olgac> ama
<olgac> yazdığım kodlarla beraber
<olgac> örneyin fdisk -l komutunu sonucunu ve
<olgac> çıktısı
<olgac> txt dosyasında gözükecek
<olgac> olgac@galaxy:~$ fdisk -l
<olgac> olgac@galaxy:~$ sudo fdisk -l
<olgac> [sudo] password for olgac:
<olgac> Disk /dev/sda: 12.9 GB, 12884901888 bytes
<olgac> 255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 1566 cylinders, toplam 25165824 sektör
<olgac> Units = sektör of 1 * 512 = 512 bytes
<olgac> Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 512 bytes
<olgac> I/O size (minimum/optimal): 512 bytes / 512 bytes
<olgac> Disk kimlikleyicisi: 0x000b06ab
<olgac>    Aygıt Açılış    Başlangıç     Bitiş  BlokSayısı Kml Sistem
<olgac> /dev/sda1   *        2048    20971519    10484736   83  Linux
<olgac> /dev/sda2        20973566    25163775     2095105    5  Ek
<olgac> /dev/sda5        20973568    25163775     2095104   82  Linux takas / Solaris
<olgac> bunun gibi
<emr> olgac, komut > abc.txt
<olgac> oooo harika
<olgac> hemen deniyorum
<olgac> emr bu kodu yazdım masaüstünde abc.txt yi oluşturdu fakat içi boş fdisk -l > /home/olgac/Masaüstü/abc.txt
<olgac> fdisk -l > /home/olgac/Masaüstü/abc.txt
<emr> sudo eklemelisin basina
<emr> sudo fdisk -l > fdsf
<olgac> ok
<emr> yonlendirme yapmadan once ilk kismi deneyebilirsin
<emr> eger cikti geliyorsa
<emr> yonlendirme operatoru ile herhangi bir yere yonlendirebilirsin
<emr> yonlendirdigin yerde de yazma izninin olmasına dikkat et
<olgac> emr evet şimdi oldu fakat vermiş olduğum kod txt ye yazılmamış
<olgac> sadece sonucu çıkmış
<olgac> ben (sudo fdisk -l > /home/olgac/Masaüstü/abc.txt) ninde txt ye yazılmasını istiyorum
<olgac> ; bu vermiş olduğu o kadar işime yaradı ki sana anlatamam
<olgac> asıl vermeye çalıştığı kod bu
<olgac> uname -a ; lsb_release -a ; cat /etc/passwd
<olgac> bunu ayrıca bahsettiğim gibi kodlarıyla beraber txt ye yazdırmam gerekiyor
<olgac> uname -a ; lsb_release -a ; cat /etc/passwd > /home/olgac/Masaüstü/info.txt
<olgac> bir süre ayrılmak zorundayım
<olgac> slm
<olgac> geldim
<olgac> slm emr
<olgac> vermiş olduğum komutla ilgili bir sıkıntı olmuştu 3 den fazla komutu shell kabul etmedi
<olgac> bende sen yokken google translate ile ingilizce sayfasına yazdım kodun başına sh -c koyunca kabul etti
<olgac> fakat kodlarıyla birlikte nasıl yazdıracağımı bulamadım
<olgac> sh -c " uname -a ; lsb_release -a ; cat /etc/passwd"  > /home/olgac/Masaüstü/abc.txt
<olgac> olgac@galaxy:~$ sh -c " uname -a ; lsb_release -a ; cat /etc/passwd"  > /home/olgac/Masaüstü/abc.txt
<olgac> bu satırın da çıkmasını istiyorum
<Kartagis> hangi satırın?
<olgac> olgac@galaxy:~$ sh -c " uname -a ; lsb_release -a ; cat /etc/passwd"  > /home/olgac/Masaüstü/abc.txt
<olgac> bunun
<olgac> abc.txt dosyasının içerisine yazmış olduğum kod ve sonuçlarını yazdırmak istiyorum
<Kartagis> sh -c 'uname -a ; lsb_release -a ; cat /etc/passwd; echo " olgac@galaxy:~$ sh -c \" uname -a ; lsb_release -a ; cat /etc/passwd\"  > /home/olgac/Masaüstü/abc.txt''  > /home/olgac/Masaüstü/abc.txt
<olgac> hata aldım
<olgac> olgac@galaxy:~$ sh -c \" uname -a ; lsb_release -a ; cat /etc/passwd\"  > /home/olgac/Masaüstü/abc.txt''  > /home/olgac/Masaüstü/abc.txt
<olgac> uname: 1: uname: Syntax error: Unterminated quoted string
<olgac> No LSB modules are available.
<olgac> Distributor ID:	Ubuntu
<olgac> Description:	Ubuntu 12.04.3 LTS
<olgac> Release:	12.04
<olgac> Codename:	precise
<olgac> cat: /etc/passwd": Böyle bir dosya ya da dizin yok
<olgac> olgac@galaxy:~$
<olgac> kartagis orda mısın ?
<Kartagis> evet
<olgac> dostum  hata aldım verdiği kodu aynen kopyaladım
<olgac> ben çıkan bu kodları bir txt dosyasına yazdırmak istiyorum
<olgac> yazmış olduğum kodlarıda yazdıracak
<olgac> şekilde
<olgac> yardımcı olusan sevinirim
<olgac> ?
<olgac> yani bir kod yazdığımda buradan(olgac@galaxy:~$) itibaren kodun sonuçları ile birlikte txt dosyasına yazdırmaya çalışıyorum
<Kartagis> sh -c 'uname -a ; lsb_release -a ; cat /etc/passwd; echo "olgac@galaxy:~$ sh -c "uname -a ; lsb_release -a ; cat /etc/passwd"  > /home/olgac/Masaüstü/abc.txt'  > /home/olgac/Masaüstü/abc.txt dene
<olgac> ok
<olgac> sh: 1: Syntax error: Unterminated quoted string
<olgac> hatası
<olgac> yoo
<olgac> bi dakika
<olgac> bu hata değil
<olgac> ama konsol beklemede
<olgac> "> " işareti var ve imleç yanıp sönüyor
<Kartagis> masaüstünde dosya var mı?
<Kartagis> ogny: orada mısın?
<olgac> evet
<olgac> var
<olgac>  aynı dosyadan
<Kartagis> içinde ne var
<olgac> boş
<olgac> boş txt dosyası
<olgac> sileyim mi?
<Kartagis> yok gerek yok
<Kartagis> dur bakalım şimdi
<olgac> ok
<Kartagis> sh -c 'uname -a ; lsb_release -a ; cat /etc/passwd; echo "olgac\@galaxy:~\$ sh -c \"uname -a ; lsb_release -a ; cat /etc/passwd\"  > \/home\/olgac\/Masaüstü\/abc.txt'  > /home/olgac/Masaüstü/abc.txt dene
<olgac> ok
<olgac> senin makinan da oluyormu
<olgac> bende olmuyor
<olgac> olgac@galaxy:~$ sh -c 'uname -a ; lsb_release -a ; cat /etc/passwd; echo "olgac\@galaxy:~\$ sh -c \"uname -a ; lsb_release -a ; cat /etc/passwd\"  > \/home\/olgac\/Masaüstü\/abc.txt'  > /home/olgac/Masaüstü/abc.tx
<olgac> sh: 1: Syntax error: Unterminated quoted string
<Kartagis> hrm
<olgac> ?
<olgac> Bu Kod ( sh -c " uname -a ; lsb_release -a ; cat /etc/passwd"  > /home/olgac/Masaüstü/abc.txt ) SONUCU VERİYOR
<olgac> AMA
<Kartagis> deli etti bu beni
<olgac> ben yazmış olduğum kod ile birlikte versin sitiyorum
<olgac> ya seni,de uğraştırıyoruz
<emr> olgac, history ile
<emr> alabilirsin verdigin komutu
<olgac> nasıl yani
<emr> $ history
<olgac> evet şunuda versin başında
<olgac> olgac@galaxy:~$ sh -c " uname -a ; lsb_release -a ; cat /etc/passwd"  > /home/olgac/Masaüstü/abc.txt
<emr> fc ile editorune aktarabilirsin
<emr> echo ile bas bunu da
<olgac> onu malesef bilmiyorum editörü
<emr> echo "komut1 komut2" > abc.txt
<olgac> örnek verebilir misin?
<olgac> bunu düzenleyerek
<olgac> sh -c " uname -a ; lsb_release -a ; cat /etc/passwd"  > /home/olgac/Masaüstü/abc.t
<Kartagis> yok valla deli olcam
<olgac> sh -c " uname -a ; lsb_release -a ; cat /etc/passwd"  > /home/olgac/Masaüstü/abc.txt
<olgac> <Kartagis> seni de çok yorduk kusuruma bakma
<emr> echo "komut1 komut2" >> abc ;uname -a >> abc;lsb_release -a >> abc;cat /etc/passwd >> abc
<Kartagis> rica ederim
<olgac> bu benim için çok önemli
<Kartagis> çözüm bulursanız bana da haber verin
<olgac> mutlaka
<olgac> bu kadar uğraşmamın sebebi benim bu yazmış olduğum kodların bu makinadan çıktığını ıspat etmeye çalışmamdır
<olgac> yani çıktının başında
<olgac> olgac@galaxy:~$ sh -c " uname -a ; lsb_release -a ; cat /etc/passwd"  > /home/olgac/Masaüstü/abc.txt
<olgac> olmalı ki
<emr> olgac, yazdığım kodu denermisin.
<olgac> evet
<olgac> gönder abi
<emr> komut1 komut2 yerine kodlarini yazicaksin
<emr> ustte gonderdim zaten
<olgac> tırnakları kaldırayım mı?
<olgac> SONUÇ:
<olgac> olgac@galaxy:~$ sh -c " uname -a ; lsb_release -a ; cat /etc/passwd"  > /home/olgac/Masaüstü/abc.txt
<olgac> No LSB modules are available.
<olgac> olgac@galaxy:~$ echo "uname -a ; lsb_release -a ; cat /etc/passwd" >> abc ;uname -a >> abc;lsb_release -a >> abc;cat /etc/passwd >> abc
<olgac> No LSB modules are available.
<olgac> olgac@galaxy:~$
<emr> lsb_release -a
<emr> ile cikti alabiyomusun?
<olgac> EVET
<emr> o halde abc icinde istediğin cikti olmali suan da
<olgac> BU KOD
<olgac> sh -c " uname -a ; lsb_release -a ; cat /etc/passwd"  > /home/olgac/Masaüstü/abc.txt
<emr> hayır
<olgac> SORUNSUZ
<emr>  echo "uname -a ; lsb_release -a ; cat /etc/passwd" >> abc ;uname -a >> abc;lsb_release -a >> abc;cat /etc/passwd >> abc
<olgac> ÇALIŞIYOR
<emr> o halde echo ekle icine
<ademoglu> ubuntu 12.04 kullanmaktayım, bilgisayarımda kurulu olan paketleri görebileceğim bir herhangi bir yer var mı ? ben yokken birşeyler kurulmuş mu kurulmamış mı şeklinde kontrol edebileceğim bir yer ?
<emr> sh -c "echo 'komut1 komut2' ; uname ..."
<olgac> deniyorum
<emr> var
<Kartagis> ademoglu: dpkg-query -l *
<Kartagis> ya da ls /var/cache/apt/archives/
<ademoglu> beki bunların ne zaman kurulduğuna dair bir tarih-saat bilgisi edinebilir miyim ?
<ademoglu> bir de ne zaman bilgisayarımın açılıp kapandığına dair bir liste varmı acaba ?
<ademoglu> evime hırsız girdi de
<Kartagis> ademoglu: 2. için uptime
<Kartagis> ademoglu: 1. için kurulan dosyaların tarihlerine bakman lazım
<ademoglu> Kartagis: bu şuanki oturumdan bahsediyor, daha öncekilere ulaşabilir miyim ?
<Kartagis> daha kolay bir yol varsa da bilmiyorum
<emr> ademoglu, grep install /var/log/dpkg.log
<Kartagis> ademoglu: belki /var/log/syslog
<emr> ile tarihlere ulasabilirsin
<emr> ademoglu, last komutu ile de acilislari/gorebilirsin
<olgac> BU Kodu girince
<olgac> sh -c " uname -a ; lsb_release -a ; cat /etc/passwd"  > /home/olgac/Masaüstü/abc.txt
<olgac> abc.txt dosyasına aşağıdakiler yazılıyor
<olgac> Linux galaxy 3.8.0-31-generic #46~precise1-Ubuntu SMP Wed Sep 11 17:49:16 UTC 2013 i686 i686 i386 GNU/Linux
<olgac> Distributor ID:	Ubuntu
<olgac> Description:	Ubuntu 12.04.3 LTS
<olgac> Release:	12.04
<olgac> Codename:	precise
<olgac> root:x:0:0:root:/root:/bin/bash
<olgac> daemon:x:1:1:daemon:/usr/sbin:/bin/sh
<olgac> bin:x:2:2:bin:/bin:/bin/sh
<olgac> sys:x:3:3:sys:/dev:/bin/sh
<olgac> sync:x:4:65534:sync:/bin:/bin/sync
<olgac> games:x:5:60:games:/usr/games:/bin/sh
<olgac> man:x:6:12:man:/var/cache/man:/bin/sh
<olgac> lp:x:7:7:lp:/var/spool/lpd:/bin/sh
<olgac> mail:x:8:8:mail:/var/mail:/bin/sh
<olgac> news:x:9:9:news:/var/spool/news:/bin/sh
<olgac> uucp:x:10:10:uucp:/var/spool/uucp:/bin/sh
<olgac> proxy:x:13:13:proxy:/bin:/bin/sh
<olgac> www-data:x:33:33:www-data:/var/www:/bin/sh
<olgac> backup:x:34:34:backup:/var/backups:/bin/sh
<olgac> list:x:38:38:Mailing List Manager:/var/list:/bin/sh
<olgac> irc:x:39:39:ircd:/var/run/ircd:/bin/sh
<olgac> gnats:x:41:41:Gnats Bug-Reporting System (admin):/var/lib/gnats:/bin/sh
<olgac> nobody:x:65534:65534:nobody:/nonexistent:/bin/sh
<olgac> libuuid:x:100:101::/var/lib/libuuid:/bin/sh
<olgac> syslog:x:101:103::/home/syslog:/bin/false
<Kartagis> ah!
<olgac> messagebus:x:102:104::/var/run/dbus:/bin/false
<olgac> colord:x:103:108:colord colour management daemon,,,:/var/lib/colord:/bin/false
<Kartagis> pastebin
<olgac> lightdm:x:104:111:Light Display Manager:/var/lib/lightdm:/bin/false
<olgac> whoopsie:x:105:114::/nonexistent:/bin/false
<olgac> avahi-autoipd:x:106:117:Avahi autoip daemon,,,:/var/lib/avahi-autoipd:/bin/false
<olgac> avahi:x:107:118:Avahi mDNS daemon,,,:/var/run/avahi-daemon:/bin/false
<olgac> usbmux:x:108:46:usbmux daemon,,,:/home/usbmux:/bin/false
<olgac> kernoops:x:109:65534:Kernel Oops Tracking Daemon,,,:/:/bin/false
<olgac> pulse:x:110:119:PulseAudio daemon,,,:/var/run/pulse:/bin/false
<olgac> rtkit:x:111:122:RealtimeKit,,,:/proc:/bin/false
<olgac> saned:x:112:123::/home/saned:/bin/false
<olgac> speech-dispatcher:x:113:29:Speech Dispatcher,,,:/var/run/speech-dispatcher:/bin/sh
<olgac> hplip:x:114:7:HPLIP system user,,,:/var/run/hplip:/bin/false
<olgac> olgac:x:1000:1000:yıldız,,,:/home/olgac:/bin/bash
<olgac> AMA ben böyle çıksın istiyorum
<olgac> olgac@galaxy:~$ sh -c " uname -a ; lsb_release -a ; cat /etc/passwd"  > /home/olgac/Masaüstü/abc.txt
<olgac> Linux galaxy 3.8.0-31-generic #46~precise1-Ubuntu SMP Wed Sep 11 17:49:16 UTC 2013 i686 i686 i386 GNU/Linux
<olgac> Distributor ID:	Ubuntu
<olgac> Description:	Ubuntu 12.04.3 LTS
<olgac> Release:	12.04
<olgac> Codename:	precise
<olgac> root:x:0:0:root:/root:/bin/bash
<olgac> daemon:x:1:1:daemon:/usr/sbin:/bin/sh
<olgac> bin:x:2:2:bin:/bin:/bin/sh
<olgac> sys:x:3:3:sys:/dev:/bin/sh
<olgac> sync:x:4:65534:sync:/bin:/bin/sync
<olgac> games:x:5:60:games:/usr/games:/bin/sh
<olgac> man:x:6:12:man:/var/cache/man:/bin/sh
<olgac> lp:x:7:7:lp:/var/spool/lpd:/bin/sh
<olgac> mail:x:8:8:mail:/var/mail:/bin/sh
<olgac> news:x:9:9:news:/var/spool/news:/bin/sh
<olgac> uucp:x:10:10:uucp:/var/spool/uucp:/bin/sh
<olgac> proxy:x:13:13:proxy:/bin:/bin/sh
<olgac> www-data:x:33:33:www-data:/var/www:/bin/sh
<olgac> backup:x:34:34:backup:/var/backups:/bin/sh
<olgac> list:x:38:38:Mailing List Manager:/var/list:/bin/sh
<olgac> irc:x:39:39:ircd:/var/run/ircd:/bin/sh
<olgac> gnats:x:41:41:Gnats Bug-Reporting System (admin):/var/lib/gnats:/bin/sh
<olgac> nobody:x:65534:65534:nobody:/nonexistent:/bin/sh
<olgac> libuuid:x:100:101::/var/lib/libuuid:/bin/sh
<olgac> syslog:x:101:103::/home/syslog:/bin/false
<olgac> messagebus:x:102:104::/var/run/dbus:/bin/false
<olgac> colord:x:103:108:colord colour management daemon,,,:/var/lib/colord:/bin/false
<olgac> lightdm:x:104:111:Light Display Manager:/var/lib/lightdm:/bin/false
<olgac> whoopsie:x:105:114::/nonexistent:/bin/false
<olgac> avahi-autoipd:x:106:117:Avahi autoip daemon,,,:/var/lib/avahi-autoipd:/bin/false
<olgac> avahi:x:107:118:Avahi mDNS daemon,,,:/var/run/avahi-daemon:/bin/false
<olgac> usbmux:x:108:46:usbmux daemon,,,:/home/usbmux:/bin/false
<olgac> kernoops:x:109:65534:Kernel Oops Tracking Daemon,,,:/:/bin/false
<olgac> pulse:x:110:119:PulseAudio daemon,,,:/var/run/pulse:/bin/false
<olgac> rtkit:x:111:122:RealtimeKit,,,:/proc:/bin/false
<olgac> saned:x:112:123::/home/saned:/bin/false
<olgac> speech-dispatcher:x:113:29:Speech Dispatcher,,,:/var/run/speech-dispatcher:/bin/sh
<olgac> hplip:x:114:7:HPLIP system user,,,:/var/run/hplip:/bin/false
<olgac> olgac:x:1000:1000:yıldız,,,:/home/olgac:/bin/bash
<olgac> galiba umudum tükeniyor arkadaşlar
<olgac> ---------------------------------------------------------------------
<Kartagis> olgac: #bash
<olgac> bash ?
<Kartagis> #bash kanalı sana yardım edebilir
<olgac> bash kanalı neresi ben biraz yabancıyım
<ademoglu> peki webcam i kullanıma kapatabilir miyim ?
<ademoglu> devre dışı bırakabilir miyim
<olgac> sağ olun arkadaşlar ama umudum tükendi 20 dk yokum geldiğimde bir ker daha kontrol edecem burayı  sonra elimdeki sonuçlarla idare edeceğim
<olgac> 20 dk ara
<Kartagis> ademoglu: sudo rm /etc/modprobe.d/uvcvideo.conf
<ademoglu> Kartagis: kaldırılamadı diyor böyle bir dosya yada dizin yok diyor
<Kartagis> o zaman başka nasıl kullanıma kapatabileceğini bilmiyorum
<ademoglu> teşekkürler tüm bilgiler için
<Kartagis> :)
<olgac> .
<ademoglu> az önce /etc/init.d/networking stop dedim root olarak herşey gitti
<ademoglu> sadece ağ servislerinin durması gerekmiyor muydu
<ademoglu> ve chromium da şu tepkiyi verdi
<ademoglu> The profile appears to be in use by process 4827 on host as.  If you are sure no other processes are using this profile, delete the file /home/as/.config/chromium/SingletonLock and relaunch Chromium.
#ubuntu-tr 2013-12-06
<ElixirVitae> Selam #ubuntu-tr!
<f0und> Selam ElixirVitae!
#ubuntu-tr 2013-12-07
<ElixirVitae> Selam #ubuntu-tr!
<f0und> Selam ElixirVitae!
<genc> slm kanal
#ubuntu-tr 2013-12-08
<taygun> üüşğ
<taygun> qxwöşçiğü.;
<taygun> Yazdığım Türkçe karakterler gözüküyor mu?
<turgay> taygun:  evet
<Kartagis> vim ide sayılır mı?
<ElixirVitae> Selam #ubuntu-tr!
<ElixirVitae> tr.archive.ubuntu.com reposunda sorun mu var?
#ubuntu-tr 2014-12-01
<command> sa
#ubuntu-tr 2014-12-03
<Mozz_> selam
<Mozz_> yaklasık 10 15 senedir windows kullanıcısıyım. Linux kullanmayı dusunuyorum ve ubuntu 13.0 dağıtımını yukledım.
<Mozz_> sizce baslangıc olarak doğru bir dağıtımmı sectım?
<Mozz_> daha once linux isletim sıstemı hıc kullanmadım. baslangıc olarak ubuntu doğru bır secım mıdır
<Mozz_> selam
<Mozz_> musait olan varmıdır acaba
<ArTeS> ..
<Galatasaray> ....
#ubuntu-tr 2014-12-04
<deneme> konsolda 3 partı yazılımlar nasıl kuruluyo
<turgay_> apt-get install xxx
#ubuntu-tr 2014-12-05
<catprincess_> Meraba!
#ubuntu-tr 2015-11-30
<mehmetcengiz> selam beyler istanbuldan olan varmi?
<mehmetcengiz> fakemi bu adres yav??
<mehmetcengiz> kimse cevap yazmıyor
<mehmetcengiz> selam millet
<turgay> ???
<turgay> mehmetcengiz:
#ubuntu-tr 2015-12-03
<ali_> slmlr
<ali_> normal kullanıcı ılesısteme gıremıyorum
<ali_> mısafır kullanıcı ıle sısteme gırebılıyorum
<ali_> nasıl duzeltebılırım
<ali_> passwd dosyasında mısafırı sılsem sudoers e ali ALL(ALL:ALL) ALL yabsam duzelir mi
<ali_> en ıysıben bunu deneyerek ögrenem
<aknvlc> merhabalar, ubuntu ile ilgili yaşadığım sorunları paylaşmak istiyorum, yardımcı olabilecek kimse var mı acaba
#ubuntu-tr 2015-12-04
<senyeterkiiste> s.a
<MaRQuE> Selamlar...
<Kartagis> selam MaRQuE
#ubuntu-tr 2015-12-05
<ali_> slmlr normal şekılde gırıs yabamıyorum
<ali_> konsola dusup startx dıyerek gırıyorum ne yabmam gerekli
<ali_> http://forum.donanimhaber.com/m_85991728/tm.htm
<ali_> ı
<ali_> burdakıler olmadı
<MaRQuE> Selamlar
<ubuntu-tr> slm
#ubuntu-tr 2016-12-07
<alioz> sa
#ubuntu-tr 2016-12-08
<cengo> kim var burada
<cengo> ses ver türkiye
<linuxcu> Selamlar
#ubuntu-tr 2016-12-09
<Kartagis> selam bebek
<ogny> hello evribadi
#ubuntu-tr 2017-12-05
<command> slm
#ubuntu-tr 2019-12-04
<hsoz> Merhaba
